# [SOLVED] Making tabs clickable or change



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have successfully managed to recreate using HTML and CSS a widget similar to the picture I am attaching. The problem however is that I am trying to make the tabs clickable as is the case with the following website:

BloggingNews | Premium Newspaper WordPress Theme

(Please compare the part of the website to the picture :grin

Any idea??

Will love to hear from you

Thanks


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Hello,

Welcome to TSF!

Can you provide a link to the website in which you are trying to make the tabs clickable? I need to see the source code to pinpoint where the problem lies


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Hi, It is still offline at this time. I haven't finished the work as of yet. 

My guess is that it needs a JavaScript to render it workable??


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Usually with tabs like that jQuery is utilized which is the preferred JavaScript library for most web designers and developers..it also has many many tutorials and a strong community base so getting support is never an issue. jQuery: The Write Less, Do More, JavaScript Library

This one in specific is the one you want : Simple jQuery Tabs plugin - Authentic Society

Then with CSS and styling you can have it look like any way you want to

I hope this helps!


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Many thanks indeed. :flowers: I'll have to study this. I''ll write again in case I get stuck.

Something new to learn...


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Not a problem! Glad to help!...Goodluck!

If you could please mark the thread as 'solved' by clicking on 'Thread Tools' up top that would be great!


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Hi again,

I've been studying how the plugin would work out, but I think I'm quite stuck with it. I'm trying to make it work with the following HTML code: 


```
<div id="colabs_tabs-3" class="widget widget_colabs_tabs">  

 		<div id="tabs">
           
            <ul class="colabsTabs">
                                <li class="popular"><a href="#tab-pop" class="selected">Popular</a></li>                <li class="latest"><a href="#tab-latest" class="">Latest</a></li>                <li class="comments"><a href="#tab-comm" class="">Comments</a></li>                <li class="tags"><a href="#tab-tags" class="">Tags</a></li>            </ul>
            
            <div class="clear"></div>
            
            <div class="boxes box inside">
                        
	                            
                                <ul id="tab-pop" class="list" style="display: block; ">            
                    	<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus" href="http://www.mysite.com">Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus</a>
		<span class="meta">May 23, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Nulla Facilisis Elit Malesuada Pretium"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Nulla Facilisis Elit Malesuada Pretium" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Nulla Facilisis Elit Malesuada Pretium</a>
		<span class="meta">January 7, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="www.mysite.com/" title="Pellentesque Habitant Morbi Tristique"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Pellentesque Habitant Morbi Tristique" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Pellentesque Habitant Morbi Tristique</a>
		<span class="meta">March 11, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Sed Eleifend Urna eu Sapien Pretium"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Sed Eleifend Urna eu Sapien Pretium" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Sed Eleifend Urna eu Sapien Pretium</a>
		<span class="meta">March 24, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li style="border-bottom-width: 0px; ">
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Quisque Semper Nibh Eget Sed Tempor"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Quisque Semper Nibh Eget Sed Tempor" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Quisque Semper Nibh Eget Sed Tempor</a>
		<span class="meta">April 2, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
	                    
                </ul>
                                                <ul id="tab-latest" class="list" style="display: none; ">
                    	<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus</a>
		<span class="meta">May 23, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit</a>
		<span class="meta">May 14, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Ullamcorper Auctor Quam Pellentesque"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Ullamcorper Auctor Quam Pellentesque" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Ullamcorper Auctor Quam Pellentesque</a>
		<span class="meta">May 9, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Proin Vestilum Ut Ligula Nullam Pulvinar"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Proin Vestilum Ut Ligula Nullam Pulvinar" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Proin Vestilum Ut Ligula Nullam Pulvinar</a>
		<span class="meta">April 28, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li style="border-bottom-width: 0px; ">
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Integer Aliquam Lacus Non Orci Eleifend"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Integer Aliquam Lacus Non Orci Eleifend" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Integer Aliquam Lacus Non Orci Eleifend</a>
		<span class="meta">April 21, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
	                    
                </ul>
                                				<ul id="tab-comm" class="list" style="display: none; ">
                    		<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">wellfridhg</span></a>: <span class="comment">Maecenas vitae diam eleifend mi rutrum tempus. Aen...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">Leon Gade</span></a>: <span class="comment">Phasellus nec neque est. Maecenas vehicula felis f...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">James Adison</span></a>: <span class="comment">Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">Jessica Yeon</span></a>: <span class="comment">Phasellus nec neque est. Maecenas vehicula felis f...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li style="border-bottom-width: 0px; ">
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit">
                <span class="author">Jessica Yeon</span></a>: <span class="comment">Aliquam et odio a sem suscipit accumsan sed ac met...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
		                    
                </ul>                
                                                <div id="tab-tags" class="list" style="display: none; ">
                    <a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-21" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">asia</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-22" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">bikes</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-24" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">business</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-25" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">canon</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-26" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">charity</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-27" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">culture</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-28" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">demonstration</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-29" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">earth</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-30" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">freedom</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-31" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">fresh</a>
<a href="www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-32" title="4 topics" style="font-size: 17.818181818182pt;">friends</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-33" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">future</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-34" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">gifts</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-36" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">government</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-37" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">graduation</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-38" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">health</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-39" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">healthy</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-40" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">hero</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-41" title="3 topics" style="font-size: 16.363636363636pt;">hobbies</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-42" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">holiday</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-43" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">learn</a>
<a href="http://dewww.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-45" title="4 topics" style="font-size: 17.818181818182pt;">life</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-46" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">movies</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-49" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">parliament</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-50" title="6 topics" style="font-size: 20pt;">people</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-52" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">photography</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-53" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">politics</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-54" title="3 topics" style="font-size: 16.363636363636pt;">president</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-56" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">race</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-57" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">science</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-59" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">smile</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-60" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">soccer</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-61" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">speech</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-62" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">speed</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-70" title="2 topics" style="font-size: 14.618181818182pt;">technology</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-71" title="2 topics" style="font-size: 14.618181818182pt;">vacation</a>                </div>                
                
            </div><!-- /.boxes -->
			
        </div><!-- /colabsTabs -->
```
Will appreciate your support :smile:


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Can you provide me with the whole source code? That way I can make sure you installed and labeled the plugin correctly


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

The one I gave is all I have at this time. There is only this at the top:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/>
<title>My blog</title>
<link href="myblog__styles.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/>
```


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

That's probably why it isn't working. You need to download and install the plugin and the script for it to be able to work.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

I need more clarification: Do you mean I need to add this to the HTML code:


```
/* jQuery tabs plugin by [email protected]
   www.authenticsociety.com

   How to use: http://www.authenticsociety.com/blog/jQueryTabsPlugin
*/

$.Tabs = function() { /*main object*/ }

            $.Tabs.initialize = function()
            {
                var tabCount = 3, p, str;
                var previousTab = 0; /*0=default*/
                $.Tabs.parameters = p = [];
                for (var i = 0; i < arguments.length; i++)
                    p[i] = arguments[i];
                // construct tabbed view
                for (var str = "<div class = 'view' style = 'position:absolute; top:26px; left:2px; width:" + (parseInt(p[1])-6) + "; height:" + (parseInt(p[2])-4-26) + ";'></div><div style = 'width:" + p[1] + "; height:32px;'>", i = 0; i < p[ tabCount ]; i++)
                    str += "<div class = 'tab' style = 'float:left;' id = '" + i + "'>" + ( p[4][i] ) + "</div>"
                str += "</div>";
                // adjust view
                $("#" + p[0]).css({ width:p[1], height:p[2] });
                $("#" + p[0]).html(str);

                // load default view and highlight default tab
                $("#" + p[0] + " .view").html( $("#" + p[5][0]).html() );
                $("#" + p[0] + " #0").addClass("ON");



                // attach onclick events to all tabs! ~and take care of tab highlighting
                $("#" + p[0] + " .tab").click( function() {
                    var id = this.id;
                    if (id != previousTab) {
                        $("#" + p[0] + " #" + previousTab).removeClass("ON");
                        $("#" + p[0] + " #" + id).addClass("ON");
                        $("#" + p[0] + " .view").html( $("#" + p[5][id]).html() );
                        previousTab = id;
                    }
                });
            }
```
You also mention script. Which script?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Is there a way whereby I can do it without JQuery?


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Ok I apologize if I was brief...I assumed you knew how to install the plugin and the script. I will explain how to do so now.

1. You need to have two javascript files hosted on your server for this to work. The first being jQuery itself which is the JavaScript library.

Open up notepad and paste the following code in:

```
/*
 * jQuery 1.2.6 - New Wave Javascript
 *
 * Copyright (c) 2008 John Resig (jquery.com)
 * Dual licensed under the MIT (MIT-LICENSE.txt)
 * and GPL (GPL-LICENSE.txt) licenses.
 *
 * $Date: 2008-05-24 14:22:17 -0400 (Sat, 24 May 2008) $
 * $Rev: 5685 $
 */
(
    function()
    {
        var _jQuery = window.jQuery,
                 _$ = window.$;
        var jQuery = window.jQuery = window.$ = function(selector, context) {
            return new jQuery.fn.init(selector, context);
        };
        var quickExpr = /^[^<]*(<(.|\s)+>)[^>]*$|^#(\w+)$/,
             isSimple = /^.[^:#\[\.]*$/,undefined;
        jQuery.fn = jQuery.prototype = {init:function(selector, context) {
            selector = selector || document;
            if (selector.nodeType) {
                this[0] = selector;
                this.length = 1;
                return this;
            }
            if (typeof selector == "string") {
                var match = quickExpr.exec(selector);
                if (match && (match[1] || !context)) {
                    if (match[1])selector = jQuery.clean([match[1]], context); else {
                        var elem = document.getElementById(match[3]);
                        if (elem) {
                            if (elem.id != match[3])return jQuery().find(selector);
                            return jQuery(elem);
                        }
                        selector = [];
                    }
                } else
                    return jQuery(context).find(selector);
            } else if (jQuery.isFunction(selector))return jQuery(document)[jQuery.fn.ready ? "ready" : "load"](selector);
            return this.setArray(jQuery.makeArray(selector));
        },jquery:"1.2.6",size:function() {
            return this.length;
        },length:0,get:function(num) {
            return num == undefined ? jQuery.makeArray(this) : this[num];
        },pushStack:function(elems) {
            var ret = jQuery(elems);
            ret.prevObject = this;
            return ret;
        },setArray:function(elems) {
            this.length = 0;
            Array.prototype.push.apply(this, elems);
            return this;
        },each:function(callback, args) {
            return jQuery.each(this, callback, args);
        },index:function(elem) {
            var ret = -1;
            return jQuery.inArray(elem && elem.jquery ? elem[0] : elem, this);
        },attr:function(name, value, type) {
            var options = name;
            if (name.constructor == String)if (value === undefined)return this[0] && jQuery[type || "attr"](this[0], name); else {
                options = {};
                options[name] = value;
            }
            return this.each(function(i) {
                for (name in options)jQuery.attr(type ? this.style : this, name, jQuery.prop(this, options[name], type, i, name));
            });
        },css:function(key, value) {
            if ((key == 'width' || key == 'height') && parseFloat(value) < 0)value = undefined;
            return this.attr(key, value, "curCSS");
        },text:function(text) {
            if (typeof text != "object" && text != null)return this.empty().append((this[0] && this[0].ownerDocument || document).createTextNode(text));
            var ret = "";
            jQuery.each(text || this, function() {
                jQuery.each(this.childNodes, function() {
                    if (this.nodeType != 8)ret += this.nodeType != 1 ? this.nodeValue : jQuery.fn.text([this]);
                });
            });
            return ret;
        },wrapAll:function(html) {
            if (this[0])jQuery(html, this[0].ownerDocument).clone().insertBefore(this[0]).map(function() {
                var elem = this;
                while (elem.firstChild)elem = elem.firstChild;
                return elem;
            }).append(this);
            return this;
        },wrapInner:function(html) {
            return this.each(function() {
                jQuery(this).contents().wrapAll(html);
            });
        },wrap:function(html) {
            return this.each(function() {
                jQuery(this).wrapAll(html);
            });
        },append:function() {
            return this.domManip(arguments, true, false, function(elem) {
                if (this.nodeType == 1)this.appendChild(elem);
            });
        },prepend:function() {
            return this.domManip(arguments, true, true, function(elem) {
                if (this.nodeType == 1)this.insertBefore(elem, this.firstChild);
            });
        },before:function() {
            return this.domManip(arguments, false, false, function(elem) {
                this.parentNode.insertBefore(elem, this);
            });
        },after:function() {
            return this.domManip(arguments, false, true, function(elem) {
                this.parentNode.insertBefore(elem, this.nextSibling);
            });
        },end:function() {
            return this.prevObject || jQuery([]);
        },find:function(selector) {
            var elems = jQuery.map(this, function(elem) {
                return jQuery.find(selector, elem);
            });
            return this.pushStack(/[^+>] [^+>]/.test(selector) || selector.indexOf("..") > -1 ? jQuery.unique(elems) : elems);
        },clone:function(events) {
            var ret = this.map(function() {
                if (jQuery.browser.msie && !jQuery.isXMLDoc(this)) {
                    var clone = this.cloneNode(true),container = document.createElement("div");
                    container.appendChild(clone);
                    return jQuery.clean([container.innerHTML])[0];
                } else
                    return this.cloneNode(true);
            });
            var clone = ret.find("*").andSelf().each(function() {
                if (this[expando] != undefined)this[expando] = null;
            });
            if (events === true)this.find("*").andSelf().each(function(i) {
                if (this.nodeType == 3)return;
                var events = jQuery.data(this, "events");
                for (var type in events)for (var handler in events[type])jQuery.event.add(clone[i], type, events[type][handler], events[type][handler].data);
            });
            return ret;
        },filter:function(selector) {
            return this.pushStack(jQuery.isFunction(selector) && jQuery.grep(this, function(elem, i) {
                return selector.call(elem, i);
            }) || jQuery.multiFilter(selector, this));
        },not:function(selector) {
            if (selector.constructor == String)if (isSimple.test(selector))return this.pushStack(jQuery.multiFilter(selector, this, true)); else
                selector = jQuery.multiFilter(selector, this);
            var isArrayLike = selector.length && selector[selector.length - 1] !== undefined && !selector.nodeType;
            return this.filter(function() {
                return isArrayLike ? jQuery.inArray(this, selector) < 0 : this != selector;
            });
        },add:function(selector) {
            return this.pushStack(jQuery.unique(jQuery.merge(this.get(), typeof selector == 'string' ? jQuery(selector) : jQuery.makeArray(selector))));
        },is:function(selector) {
            return!!selector && jQuery.multiFilter(selector, this).length > 0;
        },hasClass:function(selector) {
            return this.is("." + selector);
        },val:function(value) {
            if (value == undefined) {
                if (this.length) {
                    var elem = this[0];
                    if (jQuery.nodeName(elem, "select")) {
                        var index = elem.selectedIndex,values = [],options = elem.options,one = elem.type == "select-one";
                        if (index < 0)return null;
                        for (var i = one ? index : 0,max = one ? index + 1 : options.length; i < max; i++) {
                            var option = options[i];
                            if (option.selected) {
                                value = jQuery.browser.msie && !option.attributes.value.specified ? option.text : option.value;
                                if (one)return value;
                                values.push(value);
                            }
                        }
                        return values;
                    } else
                        return(this[0].value || "").replace(/\r/g, "");
                }
                return undefined;
            }
            if (value.constructor == Number)value += '';
            return this.each(function() {
                if (this.nodeType != 1)return;
                if (value.constructor == Array && /radio|checkbox/.test(this.type))this.checked = (jQuery.inArray(this.value, value) >= 0 || jQuery.inArray(this.name, value) >= 0); else if (jQuery.nodeName(this, "select")) {
                    var values = jQuery.makeArray(value);
                    jQuery("option", this).each(function() {
                        this.selected = (jQuery.inArray(this.value, values) >= 0 || jQuery.inArray(this.text, values) >= 0);
                    });
                    if (!values.length)this.selectedIndex = -1;
                } else
                    this.value = value;
            });
        },html:function(value) {
            return value == undefined ? (this[0] ? this[0].innerHTML : null) : this.empty().append(value);
        },replaceWith:function(value) {
            return this.after(value).remove();
        },eq:function(i) {
            return this.slice(i, i + 1);
        },slice:function() {
            return this.pushStack(Array.prototype.slice.apply(this, arguments));
        },map:function(callback) {
            return this.pushStack(jQuery.map(this, function(elem, i) {
                return callback.call(elem, i, elem);
            }));
        },andSelf:function() {
            return this.add(this.prevObject);
        },data:function(key, value) {
            var parts = key.split(".");
            parts[1] = parts[1] ? "." + parts[1] : "";
            if (value === undefined) {
                var data = this.triggerHandler("getData" + parts[1] + "!", [parts[0]]);
                if (data === undefined && this.length)data = jQuery.data(this[0], key);
                return data === undefined && parts[1] ? this.data(parts[0]) : data;
            } else
                return this.trigger("setData" + parts[1] + "!", [parts[0],value]).each(function() {
                    jQuery.data(this, key, value);
                });
        },removeData:function(key) {
            return this.each(function() {
                jQuery.removeData(this, key);
            });
        },domManip:function(args, table, reverse, callback) {
            var clone = this.length > 1,elems;
            return this.each(function() {
                if (!elems) {
                    elems = jQuery.clean(args, this.ownerDocument);
                    if (reverse)elems.reverse();
                }
                var obj = this;
                if (table && jQuery.nodeName(this, "table") && jQuery.nodeName(elems[0], "tr"))obj = this.getElementsByTagName("tbody")[0] || this.appendChild(this.ownerDocument.createElement("tbody"));
                var scripts = jQuery([]);
                jQuery.each(elems, function() {
                    var elem = clone ? jQuery(this).clone(true)[0] : this;
                    if (jQuery.nodeName(elem, "script"))scripts = scripts.add(elem); else {
                        if (elem.nodeType == 1)scripts = scripts.add(jQuery("script", elem).remove());
                        callback.call(obj, elem);
                    }
                });
                scripts.each(evalScript);
            });
        }};
        jQuery.fn.init.prototype = jQuery.fn;
        function evalScript(i, elem) {
            if (elem.src)jQuery.ajax({url:elem.src,async:false,dataType:"script"}); else
                jQuery.globalEval(elem.text || elem.textContent || elem.innerHTML || "");
            if (elem.parentNode)elem.parentNode.removeChild(elem);
        }
        function now() {
            return+new Date;
        }
        jQuery.extend = jQuery.fn.extend = function() {
            var target = arguments[0] || {},i = 1,length = arguments.length,deep = false,options;
            if (target.constructor == Boolean) {
                deep = target;
                target = arguments[1] || {};
                i = 2;
            }
            if (typeof target != "object" && typeof target != "function")target = {};
            if (length == i) {
                target = this;
                --i;
            }
            for (; i < length; i++)if ((options = arguments[i]) != null)for (var name in options) {
                var src = target[name],copy = options[name];
                if (target === copy)continue;
                if (deep && copy && typeof copy == "object" && !copy.nodeType)target[name] = jQuery.extend(deep, src || (copy.length != null ? [] : {}), copy); else if (copy !== undefined)target[name] = copy;
            }
            return target;
        };
        var expando = "jQuery" + now(),uuid = 0,windowData = {},exclude = /z-?index|font-?weight|opacity|zoom|line-?height/i,defaultView = document.defaultView || {};
        jQuery.extend({noConflict:function(deep) {
            window.$ = _$;
            if (deep)window.jQuery = _jQuery;
            return jQuery;
        },isFunction:function(fn) {
            return!!fn && typeof fn != "string" && !fn.nodeName && fn.constructor != Array && /^[\s[]?function/.test(fn + "");
        },isXMLDoc:function(elem) {
            return elem.documentElement && !elem.body || elem.tagName && elem.ownerDocument && !elem.ownerDocument.body;
        },globalEval:function(data) {
            data = jQuery.trim(data);
            if (data) {
                var head = document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0] || document.documentElement,script = document.createElement("script");
                script.type = "text/javascript";
                if (jQuery.browser.msie)script.text = data; else
                    script.appendChild(document.createTextNode(data));
                head.insertBefore(script, head.firstChild);
                head.removeChild(script);
            }
        },nodeName:function(elem, name) {
            return elem.nodeName && elem.nodeName.toUpperCase() == name.toUpperCase();
        },cache:{},data:function(elem, name, data) {
            elem = elem == window ? windowData : elem;
            var id = elem[expando];
            if (!id)id = elem[expando] = ++uuid;
            if (name && !jQuery.cache[id])jQuery.cache[id] = {};
            if (data !== undefined)jQuery.cache[id][name] = data;
            return name ? jQuery.cache[id][name] : id;
        },removeData:function(elem, name) {
            elem = elem == window ? windowData : elem;
            var id = elem[expando];
            if (name) {
                if (jQuery.cache[id]) {
                    delete jQuery.cache[id][name];
                    name = "";
                    for (name in jQuery.cache[id])break;
                    if (!name)jQuery.removeData(elem);
                }
            } else {
                try {
                    delete elem[expando];
                } catch(e) {
                    if (elem.removeAttribute)elem.removeAttribute(expando);
                }
                delete jQuery.cache[id];
            }
        },each:function(object, callback, args) {
            var name,i = 0,length = object.length;
            if (args) {
                if (length == undefined) {
                    for (name in object)if (callback.apply(object[name], args) === false)break;
                } else
                    for (; i < length;)if (callback.apply(object[i++], args) === false)break;
            } else {
                if (length == undefined) {
                    for (name in object)if (callback.call(object[name], name, object[name]) === false)break;
                } else
                    for (var value = object[0]; i < length && callback.call(value, i, value) !== false; value = object[++i]) {
                    }
            }
            return object;
        },prop:function(elem, value, type, i, name) {
            if (jQuery.isFunction(value))value = value.call(elem, i);
            return value && value.constructor == Number && type == "curCSS" && !exclude.test(name) ? value + "px" : value;
        },className:{add:function(elem, classNames) {
            jQuery.each((classNames || "").split(/\s+/), function(i, className) {
                if (elem.nodeType == 1 && !jQuery.className.has(elem.className, className))elem.className += (elem.className ? " " : "") + className;
            });
        },remove:function(elem, classNames) {
            if (elem.nodeType == 1)elem.className = classNames != undefined ? jQuery.grep(elem.className.split(/\s+/), function(className) {
                return!jQuery.className.has(classNames, className);
            }).join(" ") : "";
        },has:function(elem, className) {
            return jQuery.inArray(className, (elem.className || elem).toString().split(/\s+/)) > -1;
        }},swap:function(elem, options, callback) {
            var old = {};
            for (var name in options) {
                old[name] = elem.style[name];
                elem.style[name] = options[name];
            }
            callback.call(elem);
            for (var name in options)elem.style[name] = old[name];
        },css:function(elem, name, force) {
            if (name == "width" || name == "height") {
                var val,props = {position:"absolute",visibility:"hidden",display:"block"},which = name == "width" ? ["Left","Right"] : ["Top","Bottom"];
                function getWH() {
                    val = name == "width" ? elem.offsetWidth : elem.offsetHeight;
                    var padding = 0,border = 0;
                    jQuery.each(which, function() {
                        padding += parseFloat(jQuery.curCSS(elem, "padding" + this, true)) || 0;
                        border += parseFloat(jQuery.curCSS(elem, "border" + this + "Width", true)) || 0;
                    });
                    val -= Math.round(padding + border);
                }
                if (jQuery(elem).is(":visible"))getWH(); else
                    jQuery.swap(elem, props, getWH);
                return Math.max(0, val);
            }
            return jQuery.curCSS(elem, name, force);
        },curCSS:function(elem, name, force) {
            var ret,style = elem.style;
            function color(elem) {
                if (!jQuery.browser.safari)return false;
                var ret = defaultView.getComputedStyle(elem, null);
                return!ret || ret.getPropertyValue("color") == "";
            }
            if (name == "opacity" && jQuery.browser.msie) {
                ret = jQuery.attr(style, "opacity");
                return ret == "" ? "1" : ret;
            }
            if (jQuery.browser.opera && name == "display") {
                var save = style.outline;
                style.outline = "0 solid black";
                style.outline = save;
            }
            if (name.match(/float/i))name = styleFloat;
            if (!force && style && style[name])ret = style[name]; else if (defaultView.getComputedStyle) {
                if (name.match(/float/i))name = "float";
                name = name.replace(/([A-Z])/g, "-$1").toLowerCase();
                var computedStyle = defaultView.getComputedStyle(elem, null);
                if (computedStyle && !color(elem))ret = computedStyle.getPropertyValue(name); else {
                    var swap = [],stack = [],a = elem,i = 0;
                    for (; a && color(a); a = a.parentNode)stack.unshift(a);
                    for (; i < stack.length; i++)if (color(stack[i])) {
                        swap[i] = stack[i].style.display;
                        stack[i].style.display = "block";
                    }
                    ret = name == "display" && swap[stack.length - 1] != null ? "none" : (computedStyle && computedStyle.getPropertyValue(name)) || "";
                    for (i = 0; i < swap.length; i++)if (swap[i] != null)stack[i].style.display = swap[i];
                }
                if (name == "opacity" && ret == "")ret = "1";
            } else if (elem.currentStyle) {
                var camelCase = name.replace(/\-(\w)/g, function(all, letter) {
                    return letter.toUpperCase();
                });
                ret = elem.currentStyle[name] || elem.currentStyle[camelCase];
                if (!/^\d+(px)?$/i.test(ret) && /^\d/.test(ret)) {
                    var left = style.left,rsLeft = elem.runtimeStyle.left;
                    elem.runtimeStyle.left = elem.currentStyle.left;
                    style.left = ret || 0;
                    ret = style.pixelLeft + "px";
                    style.left = left;
                    elem.runtimeStyle.left = rsLeft;
                }
            }
            return ret;
        },clean:function(elems, context) {
            var ret = [];
            context = context || document;
            if (typeof context.createElement == 'undefined')context = context.ownerDocument || context[0] && context[0].ownerDocument || document;
            jQuery.each(elems, function(i, elem) {
                if (!elem)return;
                if (elem.constructor == Number)elem += '';
                if (typeof elem == "string") {
                    elem = elem.replace(/(<(\w+)[^>]*?)\/>/g, function(all, front, tag) {
                        return tag.match(/^(abbr|br|col|img|input|link|meta|param|hr|area|embed)$/i) ? all : front + "></" + tag + ">";
                    });
                    var tags = jQuery.trim(elem).toLowerCase(),div = context.createElement("div");
                    var wrap = !tags.indexOf("<opt") && [1,"<select multiple='multiple'>","</select>"] || !tags.indexOf("<leg") && [1,"<fieldset>","</fieldset>"] || tags.match(/^<(thead|tbody|tfoot|colg|cap)/) && [1,"<table>","</table>"] || !tags.indexOf("<tr") && [2,"<table><tbody>","</tbody></table>"] || (!tags.indexOf("<td") || !tags.indexOf("<th")) && [3,"<table><tbody><tr>","</tr></tbody></table>"] || !tags.indexOf("<col") && [2,"<table><tbody></tbody><colgroup>","</colgroup></table>"] || jQuery.browser.msie && [1,"div<div>","</div>"] || [0,"",""];
                    div.innerHTML = wrap[1] + elem + wrap[2];
                    while (wrap[0]--)div = div.lastChild;
                    if (jQuery.browser.msie) {
                        var tbody = !tags.indexOf("<table") && tags.indexOf("<tbody") < 0 ? div.firstChild && div.firstChild.childNodes : wrap[1] == "<table>" && tags.indexOf("<tbody") < 0 ? div.childNodes : [];
                        for (var j = tbody.length - 1; j >= 0; --j)if (jQuery.nodeName(tbody[j], "tbody") && !tbody[j].childNodes.length)tbody[j].parentNode.removeChild(tbody[j]);
                        if (/^\s/.test(elem))div.insertBefore(context.createTextNode(elem.match(/^\s*/)[0]), div.firstChild);
                    }
                    elem = jQuery.makeArray(div.childNodes);
                }
                if (elem.length === 0 && (!jQuery.nodeName(elem, "form") && !jQuery.nodeName(elem, "select")))return;
                if (elem[0] == undefined || jQuery.nodeName(elem, "form") || elem.options)ret.push(elem); else
                    ret = jQuery.merge(ret, elem);
            });
            return ret;
        },attr:function(elem, name, value) {
            if (!elem || elem.nodeType == 3 || elem.nodeType == 8)return undefined;
            var notxml = !jQuery.isXMLDoc(elem),set = value !== undefined,msie = jQuery.browser.msie;
            name = notxml && jQuery.props[name] || name;
            if (elem.tagName) {
                var special = /href|src|style/.test(name);
                if (name == "selected" && jQuery.browser.safari)elem.parentNode.selectedIndex;
                if (name in elem && notxml && !special) {
                    if (set) {
                        if (name == "type" && jQuery.nodeName(elem, "input") && elem.parentNode)throw"type property can't be changed";
                        elem[name] = value;
                    }
                    if (jQuery.nodeName(elem, "form") && elem.getAttributeNode(name))return elem.getAttributeNode(name).nodeValue;
                    return elem[name];
                }
                if (msie && notxml && name == "style")return jQuery.attr(elem.style, "cssText", value);
                if (set)elem.setAttribute(name, "" + value);
                var attr = msie && notxml && special ? elem.getAttribute(name, 2) : elem.getAttribute(name);
                return attr === null ? undefined : attr;
            }
            if (msie && name == "opacity") {
                if (set) {
                    elem.zoom = 1;
                    elem.filter = (elem.filter || "").replace(/alpha\([^)]*\)/, "") + (parseInt(value) + '' == "NaN" ? "" : "alpha(opacity=" + value * 100 + ")");
                }
                return elem.filter && elem.filter.indexOf("opacity=") >= 0 ? (parseFloat(elem.filter.match(/opacity=([^)]*)/)[1]) / 100) + '' : "";
            }
            name = name.replace(/-([a-z])/ig, function(all, letter) {
                return letter.toUpperCase();
            });
            if (set)elem[name] = value;
            return elem[name];
        },trim:function(text) {
            return(text || "").replace(/^\s+|\s+$/g, "");
        },makeArray:function(array) {
            var ret = [];
            if (array != null) {
                var i = array.length;
                if (i == null || array.split || array.setInterval || array.call)ret[0] = array; else
                    while (i)ret[--i] = array[i];
            }
            return ret;
        },inArray:function(elem, array) {
            for (var i = 0,length = array.length; i < length; i++)if (array[i] === elem)return i;
            return-1;
        },merge:function(first, second) {
            var i = 0,elem,pos = first.length;
            if (jQuery.browser.msie) {
                while (elem = second[i++])if (elem.nodeType != 8)first[pos++] = elem;
            } else
                while (elem = second[i++])first[pos++] = elem;
            return first;
        },unique:function(array) {
            var ret = [],done = {};
            try {
                for (var i = 0,length = array.length; i < length; i++) {
                    var id = jQuery.data(array[i]);
                    if (!done[id]) {
                        done[id] = true;
                        ret.push(array[i]);
                    }
                }
            } catch(e) {
                ret = array;
            }
            return ret;
        },grep:function(elems, callback, inv) {
            var ret = [];
            for (var i = 0,length = elems.length; i < length; i++)if (!inv != !callback(elems[i], i))ret.push(elems[i]);
            return ret;
        },map:function(elems, callback) {
            var ret = [];
            for (var i = 0,length = elems.length; i < length; i++) {
                var value = callback(elems[i], i);
                if (value != null)ret[ret.length] = value;
            }
            return ret.concat.apply([], ret);
        }});
        var userAgent = navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase();
        jQuery.browser = {version:(userAgent.match(/.+(?:rv|it|ra|ie)[\/: ]([\d.]+)/) || [])[1],safari:/webkit/.test(userAgent),opera:/opera/.test(userAgent),msie:/msie/.test(userAgent) && !/opera/.test(userAgent),mozilla:/mozilla/.test(userAgent) && !/(compatible|webkit)/.test(userAgent)};
        var styleFloat = jQuery.browser.msie ? "styleFloat" : "cssFloat";
        jQuery.extend({boxModel:!jQuery.browser.msie || document.compatMode == "CSS1Compat",props:{"for":"htmlFor","class":"className","float":styleFloat,cssFloat:styleFloat,styleFloat:styleFloat,readonly:"readOnly",maxlength:"maxLength",cellspacing:"cellSpacing"}});
        jQuery.each({parent:function(elem) {
            return elem.parentNode;
        },parents:function(elem) {
            return jQuery.dir(elem, "parentNode");
        },next:function(elem) {
            return jQuery.nth(elem, 2, "nextSibling");
        },prev:function(elem) {
            return jQuery.nth(elem, 2, "previousSibling");
        },nextAll:function(elem) {
            return jQuery.dir(elem, "nextSibling");
        },prevAll:function(elem) {
            return jQuery.dir(elem, "previousSibling");
        },siblings:function(elem) {
            return jQuery.sibling(elem.parentNode.firstChild, elem);
        },children:function(elem) {
            return jQuery.sibling(elem.firstChild);
        },contents:function(elem) {
            return jQuery.nodeName(elem, "iframe") ? elem.contentDocument || elem.contentWindow.document : jQuery.makeArray(elem.childNodes);
        }}, function(name, fn) {
            jQuery.fn[name] = function(selector) {
                var ret = jQuery.map(this, fn);
                if (selector && typeof selector == "string")ret = jQuery.multiFilter(selector, ret);
                return this.pushStack(jQuery.unique(ret));
            };
        });
        jQuery.each({appendTo:"append",prependTo:"prepend",insertBefore:"before",insertAfter:"after",replaceAll:"replaceWith"}, function(name, original) {
            jQuery.fn[name] = function() {
                var args = arguments;
                return this.each(function() {
                    for (var i = 0,length = args.length; i < length; i++)jQuery(args[i])[original](this);
                });
            };
        });
        jQuery.each({removeAttr:function(name) {
            jQuery.attr(this, name, "");
            if (this.nodeType == 1)this.removeAttribute(name);
        },addClass:function(classNames) {
            jQuery.className.add(this, classNames);
        },removeClass:function(classNames) {
            jQuery.className.remove(this, classNames);
        },toggleClass:function(classNames) {
            jQuery.className[jQuery.className.has(this, classNames) ? "remove" : "add"](this, classNames);
        },remove:function(selector) {
            if (!selector || jQuery.filter(selector, [this]).r.length) {
                jQuery("*", this).add(this).each(function() {
                    jQuery.event.remove(this);
                    jQuery.removeData(this);
                });
                if (this.parentNode)this.parentNode.removeChild(this);
            }
        },empty:function() {
            jQuery(">*", this).remove();
            while (this.firstChild)this.removeChild(this.firstChild);
        }}, function(name, fn) {
            jQuery.fn[name] = function() {
                return this.each(fn, arguments);
            };
        });
        jQuery.each(["Height","Width"], function(i, name) {
            var type = name.toLowerCase();
            jQuery.fn[type] = function(size) {
                return this[0] == window ? jQuery.browser.opera && document.body["client" + name] || jQuery.browser.safari && window["inner" + name] || document.compatMode == "CSS1Compat" && document.documentElement["client" + name] || document.body["client" + name] : this[0] == document ? Math.max(Math.max(document.body["scroll" + name], document.documentElement["scroll" + name]), Math.max(document.body["offset" + name], document.documentElement["offset" + name])) : size == undefined ? (this.length ? jQuery.css(this[0], type) : null) : this.css(type, size.constructor == String ? size : size + "px");
            };
        });
        function num(elem, prop) {
            return elem[0] && parseInt(jQuery.curCSS(elem[0], prop, true), 10) || 0;
        }
        var chars = jQuery.browser.safari && parseInt(jQuery.browser.version) < 417 ? "(?:[\\w*_-]|\\\\.)" : "(?:[\\w\u0128-\uFFFF*_-]|\\\\.)",quickChild = new RegExp("^>\\s*(" + chars + "+)"),quickID = new RegExp("^(" + chars + "+)(#)(" + chars + "+)"),quickClass = new RegExp("^([#.]?)(" + chars + "*)");
        jQuery.extend({expr:{"":function(a, i, m) {
            return m[2] == "*" || jQuery.nodeName(a, m[2]);
        },"#":function(a, i, m) {
            return a.getAttribute("id") == m[2];
        },":":{lt:function(a, i, m) {
            return i < m[3] - 0;
        },gt:function(a, i, m) {
            return i > m[3] - 0;
        },nth:function(a, i, m) {
            return m[3] - 0 == i;
        },eq:function(a, i, m) {
            return m[3] - 0 == i;
        },first:function(a, i) {
            return i == 0;
        },last:function(a, i, m, r) {
            return i == r.length - 1;
        },even:function(a, i) {
            return i % 2 == 0;
        },odd:function(a, i) {
            return i % 2;
        },"first-child":function(a) {
            return a.parentNode.getElementsByTagName("*")[0] == a;
        },"last-child":function(a) {
            return jQuery.nth(a.parentNode.lastChild, 1, "previousSibling") == a;
        },"only-child":function(a) {
            return!jQuery.nth(a.parentNode.lastChild, 2, "previousSibling");
        },parent:function(a) {
            return a.firstChild;
        },empty:function(a) {
            return!a.firstChild;
        },contains:function(a, i, m) {
            return(a.textContent || a.innerText || jQuery(a).text() || "").indexOf(m[3]) >= 0;
        },visible:function(a) {
            return"hidden" != a.type && jQuery.css(a, "display") != "none" && jQuery.css(a, "visibility") != "hidden";
        },hidden:function(a) {
            return"hidden" == a.type || jQuery.css(a, "display") == "none" || jQuery.css(a, "visibility") == "hidden";
        },enabled:function(a) {
            return!a.disabled;
        },disabled:function(a) {
            return a.disabled;
        },checked:function(a) {
            return a.checked;
        },selected:function(a) {
            return a.selected || jQuery.attr(a, "selected");
        },text:function(a) {
            return"text" == a.type;
        },radio:function(a) {
            return"radio" == a.type;
        },checkbox:function(a) {
            return"checkbox" == a.type;
        },file:function(a) {
            return"file" == a.type;
        },password:function(a) {
            return"password" == a.type;
        },submit:function(a) {
            return"submit" == a.type;
        },image:function(a) {
            return"image" == a.type;
        },reset:function(a) {
            return"reset" == a.type;
        },button:function(a) {
            return"button" == a.type || jQuery.nodeName(a, "button");
        },input:function(a) {
            return/input|select|textarea|button/i.test(a.nodeName);
        },has:function(a, i, m) {
            return jQuery.find(m[3], a).length;
        },header:function(a) {
            return/h\d/i.test(a.nodeName);
        },animated:function(a) {
            return jQuery.grep(jQuery.timers, function(fn) {
                return a == fn.elem;
            }).length;
        }}},parse:[/^(\[) *@?([\w-]+) *([!*$^~=]*) *('?"?)(.*?)\4 *\]/,/^(:)([\w-]+)\("?'?(.*?(\(.*?\))?[^(]*?)"?'?\)/,new RegExp("^([:.#]*)(" + chars + "+)")],multiFilter:function(expr, elems, not) {
            var old,cur = [];
            while (expr && expr != old) {
                old = expr;
                var f = jQuery.filter(expr, elems, not);
                expr = f.t.replace(/^\s*,\s*/, "");
                cur = not ? elems = f.r : jQuery.merge(cur, f.r);
            }
            return cur;
        },find:function(t, context) {
            if (typeof t != "string")return[t];
            if (context && context.nodeType != 1 && context.nodeType != 9)return[];
            context = context || document;
            var ret = [context],done = [],last,nodeName;
            while (t && last != t) {
                var r = [];
                last = t;
                t = jQuery.trim(t);
                var foundToken = false,re = quickChild,m = re.exec(t);
                if (m) {
                    nodeName = m[1].toUpperCase();
                    for (var i = 0; ret[i]; i++)for (var c = ret[i].firstChild; c; c = c.nextSibling)if (c.nodeType == 1 && (nodeName == "*" || c.nodeName.toUpperCase() == nodeName))r.push(c);
                    ret = r;
                    t = t.replace(re, "");
                    if (t.indexOf(" ") == 0)continue;
                    foundToken = true;
                } else {
                    re = /^([>+~])\s*(\w*)/i;
                    if ((m = re.exec(t)) != null) {
                        r = [];
                        var merge = {};
                        nodeName = m[2].toUpperCase();
                        m = m[1];
                        for (var j = 0,rl = ret.length; j < rl; j++) {
                            var n = m == "~" || m == "+" ? ret[j].nextSibling : ret[j].firstChild;
                            for (; n; n = n.nextSibling)if (n.nodeType == 1) {
                                var id = jQuery.data(n);
                                if (m == "~" && merge[id])break;
                                if (!nodeName || n.nodeName.toUpperCase() == nodeName) {
                                    if (m == "~")merge[id] = true;
                                    r.push(n);
                                }
                                if (m == "+")break;
                            }
                        }
                        ret = r;
                        t = jQuery.trim(t.replace(re, ""));
                        foundToken = true;
                    }
                }
                if (t && !foundToken) {
                    if (!t.indexOf(",")) {
                        if (context == ret[0])ret.shift();
                        done = jQuery.merge(done, ret);
                        r = ret = [context];
                        t = " " + t.substr(1, t.length);
                    } else {
                        var re2 = quickID;
                        var m = re2.exec(t);
                        if (m) {
                            m = [0,m[2],m[3],m[1]];
                        } else {
                            re2 = quickClass;
                            m = re2.exec(t);
                        }
                        m[2] = m[2].replace(/\\/g, "");
                        var elem = ret[ret.length - 1];
                        if (m[1] == "#" && elem && elem.getElementById && !jQuery.isXMLDoc(elem)) {
                            var oid = elem.getElementById(m[2]);
                            if ((jQuery.browser.msie || jQuery.browser.opera) && oid && typeof oid.id == "string" && oid.id != m[2])oid = jQuery('[@id="' + m[2] + '"]', elem)[0];
                            ret = r = oid && (!m[3] || jQuery.nodeName(oid, m[3])) ? [oid] : [];
                        } else {
                            for (var i = 0; ret[i]; i++) {
                                var tag = m[1] == "#" && m[3] ? m[3] : m[1] != "" || m[0] == "" ? "*" : m[2];
                                if (tag == "*" && ret[i].nodeName.toLowerCase() == "object")tag = "param";
                                r = jQuery.merge(r, ret[i].getElementsByTagName(tag));
                            }
                            if (m[1] == ".")r = jQuery.classFilter(r, m[2]);
                            if (m[1] == "#") {
                                var tmp = [];
                                for (var i = 0; r[i]; i++)if (r[i].getAttribute("id") == m[2]) {
                                    tmp = [r[i]];
                                    break;
                                }
                                r = tmp;
                            }
                            ret = r;
                        }
                        t = t.replace(re2, "");
                    }
                }
                if (t) {
                    var val = jQuery.filter(t, r);
                    ret = r = val.r;
                    t = jQuery.trim(val.t);
                }
            }
            if (t)ret = [];
            if (ret && context == ret[0])ret.shift();
            done = jQuery.merge(done, ret);
            return done;
        },classFilter:function(r, m, not) {
            m = " " + m + " ";
            var tmp = [];
            for (var i = 0; r[i]; i++) {
                var pass = (" " + r[i].className + " ").indexOf(m) >= 0;
                if (!not && pass || not && !pass)tmp.push(r[i]);
            }
            return tmp;
        },filter:function(t, r, not) {
            var last;
            while (t && t != last) {
                last = t;
                var p = jQuery.parse,m;
                for (var i = 0; p[i]; i++) {
                    m = p[i].exec(t);
                    if (m) {
                        t = t.substring(m[0].length);
                        m[2] = m[2].replace(/\\/g, "");
                        break;
                    }
                }
                if (!m)break;
                if (m[1] == ":" && m[2] == "not")r = isSimple.test(m[3]) ? jQuery.filter(m[3], r, true).r : jQuery(r).not(m[3]); else if (m[1] == ".")r = jQuery.classFilter(r, m[2], not); else if (m[1] == "[") {
                    var tmp = [],type = m[3];
                    for (var i = 0,rl = r.length; i < rl; i++) {
                        var a = r[i],z = a[jQuery.props[m[2]] || m[2]];
                        if (z == null || /href|src|selected/.test(m[2]))z = jQuery.attr(a, m[2]) || '';
                        if ((type == "" && !!z || type == "=" && z == m[5] || type == "!=" && z != m[5] || type == "^=" && z && !z.indexOf(m[5]) || type == "$=" && z.substr(z.length - m[5].length) == m[5] || (type == "*=" || type == "~=") && z.indexOf(m[5]) >= 0) ^ not)tmp.push(a);
                    }
                    r = tmp;
                } else if (m[1] == ":" && m[2] == "nth-child") {
                    var merge = {},tmp = [],test = /(-?)(\d*)n((?:\+|-)?\d*)/.exec(m[3] == "even" && "2n" || m[3] == "odd" && "2n+1" || !/\D/.test(m[3]) && "0n+" + m[3] || m[3]),first = (test[1] + (test[2] || 1)) - 0,last = test[3] - 0;
                    for (var i = 0,rl = r.length; i < rl; i++) {
                        var node = r[i],parentNode = node.parentNode,id = jQuery.data(parentNode);
                        if (!merge[id]) {
                            var c = 1;
                            for (var n = parentNode.firstChild; n; n = n.nextSibling)if (n.nodeType == 1)n.nodeIndex = c++;
                            merge[id] = true;
                        }
                        var add = false;
                        if (first == 0) {
                            if (node.nodeIndex == last)add = true;
                        } else if ((node.nodeIndex - last) % first == 0 && (node.nodeIndex - last) / first >= 0)add = true;
                        if (add ^ not)tmp.push(node);
                    }
                    r = tmp;
                } else {
                    var fn = jQuery.expr[m[1]];
                    if (typeof fn == "object")fn = fn[m[2]];
                    if (typeof fn == "string")fn = eval("false||function(a,i){return " + fn + ";}");
                    r = jQuery.grep(r, function(elem, i) {
                        return fn(elem, i, m, r);
                    }, not);
                }
            }
            return{r:r,t:t};
        },dir:function(elem, dir) {
            var matched = [],cur = elem[dir];
            while (cur && cur != document) {
                if (cur.nodeType == 1)matched.push(cur);
                cur = cur[dir];
            }
            return matched;
        },nth:function(cur, result, dir, elem) {
            result = result || 1;
            var num = 0;
            for (; cur; cur = cur[dir])if (cur.nodeType == 1 && ++num == result)break;
            return cur;
        },sibling:function(n, elem) {
            var r = [];
            for (; n; n = n.nextSibling) {
                if (n.nodeType == 1 && n != elem)r.push(n);
            }
            return r;
        }});
        jQuery.event = {add:function(elem, types, handler, data) {
            if (elem.nodeType == 3 || elem.nodeType == 8)return;
            if (jQuery.browser.msie && elem.setInterval)elem = window;
            if (!handler.guid)handler.guid = this.guid++;
            if (data != undefined) {
                var fn = handler;
                handler = this.proxy(fn, function() {
                    return fn.apply(this, arguments);
                });
                handler.data = data;
            }
            var events = jQuery.data(elem, "events") || jQuery.data(elem, "events", {}),handle = jQuery.data(elem, "handle") || jQuery.data(elem, "handle", function() {
                if (typeof jQuery != "undefined" && !jQuery.event.triggered)return jQuery.event.handle.apply(arguments.callee.elem, arguments);
            });
            handle.elem = elem;
            jQuery.each(types.split(/\s+/), function(index, type) {
                var parts = type.split(".");
                type = parts[0];
                handler.type = parts[1];
                var handlers = events[type];
                if (!handlers) {
                    handlers = events[type] = {};
                    if (!jQuery.event.special[type] || jQuery.event.special[type].setup.call(elem) === false) {
                        if (elem.addEventListener)elem.addEventListener(type, handle, false); else if (elem.attachEvent)elem.attachEvent("on" + type, handle);
                    }
                }
                handlers[handler.guid] = handler;
                jQuery.event.global[type] = true;
            });
            elem = null;
        },guid:1,global:{},remove:function(elem, types, handler) {
            if (elem.nodeType == 3 || elem.nodeType == 8)return;
            var events = jQuery.data(elem, "events"),ret,index;
            if (events) {
                if (types == undefined || (typeof types == "string" && types.charAt(0) == "."))for (var type in events)this.remove(elem, type + (types || "")); else {
                    if (types.type) {
                        handler = types.handler;
                        types = types.type;
                    }
                    jQuery.each(types.split(/\s+/), function(index, type) {
                        var parts = type.split(".");
                        type = parts[0];
                        if (events[type]) {
                            if (handler)delete events[type][handler.guid]; else
                                for (handler in events[type])if (!parts[1] || events[type][handler].type == parts[1])delete events[type][handler];
                            for (ret in events[type])break;
                            if (!ret) {
                                if (!jQuery.event.special[type] || jQuery.event.special[type].teardown.call(elem) === false) {
                                    if (elem.removeEventListener)elem.removeEventListener(type, jQuery.data(elem, "handle"), false); else if (elem.detachEvent)elem.detachEvent("on" + type, jQuery.data(elem, "handle"));
                                }
                                ret = null;
                                delete events[type];
                            }
                        }
                    });
                }
                for (ret in events)break;
                if (!ret) {
                    var handle = jQuery.data(elem, "handle");
                    if (handle)handle.elem = null;
                    jQuery.removeData(elem, "events");
                    jQuery.removeData(elem, "handle");
                }
            }
        },trigger:function(type, data, elem, donative, extra) {
            data = jQuery.makeArray(data);
            if (type.indexOf("!") >= 0) {
                type = type.slice(0, -1);
                var exclusive = true;
            }
            if (!elem) {
                if (this.global[type])jQuery("*").add([window,document]).trigger(type, data);
            } else {
                if (elem.nodeType == 3 || elem.nodeType == 8)return undefined;
                var val,ret,fn = jQuery.isFunction(elem[type] || null),event = !data[0] || !data[0].preventDefault;
                if (event) {
                    data.unshift({type:type,target:elem,preventDefault:function() {
                    },stopPropagation:function() {
                    },timeStamp:now()});
                    data[0][expando] = true;
                }
                data[0].type = type;
                if (exclusive)data[0].exclusive = true;
                var handle = jQuery.data(elem, "handle");
                if (handle)val = handle.apply(elem, data);
                if ((!fn || (jQuery.nodeName(elem, 'a') && type == "click")) && elem["on" + type] && elem["on" + type].apply(elem, data) === false)val = false;
                if (event)data.shift();
                if (extra && jQuery.isFunction(extra)) {
                    ret = extra.apply(elem, val == null ? data : data.concat(val));
                    if (ret !== undefined)val = ret;
                }
                if (fn && donative !== false && val !== false && !(jQuery.nodeName(elem, 'a') && type == "click")) {
                    this.triggered = true;
                    try {
                        elem[type]();
                    } catch(e) {
                    }
                }
                this.triggered = false;
            }
            return val;
        },handle:function(event) {
            var val,ret,namespace,all,handlers;
            event = arguments[0] = jQuery.event.fix(event || window.event);
            namespace = event.type.split(".");
            event.type = namespace[0];
            namespace = namespace[1];
            all = !namespace && !event.exclusive;
            handlers = (jQuery.data(this, "events") || {})[event.type];
            for (var j in handlers) {
                var handler = handlers[j];
                if (all || handler.type == namespace) {
                    event.handler = handler;
                    event.data = handler.data;
                    ret = handler.apply(this, arguments);
                    if (val !== false)val = ret;
                    if (ret === false) {
                        event.preventDefault();
                        event.stopPropagation();
                    }
                }
            }
            return val;
        },fix:function(event) {
            if (event[expando] == true)return event;
            var originalEvent = event;
            event = {originalEvent:originalEvent};
            var props = "altKey attrChange attrName bubbles button cancelable charCode clientX clientY ctrlKey currentTarget data detail eventPhase fromElement handler keyCode metaKey newValue originalTarget pageX pageY prevValue relatedNode relatedTarget screenX screenY shiftKey srcElement target timeStamp toElement type view wheelDelta which".split(" ");
            for (var i = props.length; i; i--)event[props[i]] = originalEvent[props[i]];
            event[expando] = true;
            event.preventDefault = function() {
                if (originalEvent.preventDefault)originalEvent.preventDefault();
                originalEvent.returnValue = false;
            };
            event.stopPropagation = function() {
                if (originalEvent.stopPropagation)originalEvent.stopPropagation();
                originalEvent.cancelBubble = true;
            };
            event.timeStamp = event.timeStamp || now();
            if (!event.target)event.target = event.srcElement || document;
            if (event.target.nodeType == 3)event.target = event.target.parentNode;
            if (!event.relatedTarget && event.fromElement)event.relatedTarget = event.fromElement == event.target ? event.toElement : event.fromElement;
            if (event.pageX == null && event.clientX != null) {
                var doc = document.documentElement,body = document.body;
                event.pageX = event.clientX + (doc && doc.scrollLeft || body && body.scrollLeft || 0) - (doc.clientLeft || 0);
                event.pageY = event.clientY + (doc && doc.scrollTop || body && body.scrollTop || 0) - (doc.clientTop || 0);
            }
            if (!event.which && ((event.charCode || event.charCode === 0) ? event.charCode : event.keyCode))event.which = event.charCode || event.keyCode;
            if (!event.metaKey && event.ctrlKey)event.metaKey = event.ctrlKey;
            if (!event.which && event.button)event.which = (event.button & 1 ? 1 : (event.button & 2 ? 3 : (event.button & 4 ? 2 : 0)));
            return event;
        },proxy:function(fn, proxy) {
            proxy.guid = fn.guid = fn.guid || proxy.guid || this.guid++;
            return proxy;
        },special:{ready:{setup:function() {
            bindReady();
            return;
        },teardown:function() {
            return;
        }},mouseenter:{setup:function() {
            if (jQuery.browser.msie)return false;
            jQuery(this).bind("mouseover", jQuery.event.special.mouseenter.handler);
            return true;
        },teardown:function() {
            if (jQuery.browser.msie)return false;
            jQuery(this).unbind("mouseover", jQuery.event.special.mouseenter.handler);
            return true;
        },handler:function(event) {
            if (withinElement(event, this))return true;
            event.type = "mouseenter";
            return jQuery.event.handle.apply(this, arguments);
        }},mouseleave:{setup:function() {
            if (jQuery.browser.msie)return false;
            jQuery(this).bind("mouseout", jQuery.event.special.mouseleave.handler);
            return true;
        },teardown:function() {
            if (jQuery.browser.msie)return false;
            jQuery(this).unbind("mouseout", jQuery.event.special.mouseleave.handler);
            return true;
        },handler:function(event) {
            if (withinElement(event, this))return true;
            event.type = "mouseleave";
            return jQuery.event.handle.apply(this, arguments);
        }}}};
        jQuery.fn.extend({bind:function(type, data, fn) {
            return type == "unload" ? this.one(type, data, fn) : this.each(function() {
                jQuery.event.add(this, type, fn || data, fn && data);
            });
        },one:function(type, data, fn) {
            var one = jQuery.event.proxy(fn || data, function(event) {
                jQuery(this).unbind(event, one);
                return(fn || data).apply(this, arguments);
            });
            return this.each(function() {
                jQuery.event.add(this, type, one, fn && data);
            });
        },unbind:function(type, fn) {
            return this.each(function() {
                jQuery.event.remove(this, type, fn);
            });
        },trigger:function(type, data, fn) {
            return this.each(function() {
                jQuery.event.trigger(type, data, this, true, fn);
            });
        },triggerHandler:function(type, data, fn) {
            return this[0] && jQuery.event.trigger(type, data, this[0], false, fn);
        },toggle:function(fn) {
            var args = arguments,i = 1;
            while (i < args.length)jQuery.event.proxy(fn, args[i++]);
            return this.click(jQuery.event.proxy(fn, function(event) {
                this.lastToggle = (this.lastToggle || 0) % i;
                event.preventDefault();
                return args[this.lastToggle++].apply(this, arguments) || false;
            }));
        },hover:function(fnOver, fnOut) {
            return this.bind('mouseenter', fnOver).bind('mouseleave', fnOut);
        },ready:function(fn) {
            bindReady();
            if (jQuery.isReady)fn.call(document, jQuery); else
                jQuery.readyList.push(function() {
                    return fn.call(this, jQuery);
                });
            return this;
        }});
        jQuery.extend({isReady:false,readyList:[],ready:function() {
            if (!jQuery.isReady) {
                jQuery.isReady = true;
                if (jQuery.readyList) {
                    jQuery.each(jQuery.readyList, function() {
                        this.call(document);
                    });
                    jQuery.readyList = null;
                }
                jQuery(document).triggerHandler("ready");
            }
        }});
        var readyBound = false;
        function bindReady() {
            if (readyBound)return;
            readyBound = true;
            if (document.addEventListener && !jQuery.browser.opera)document.addEventListener("DOMContentLoaded", jQuery.ready, false);
            if (jQuery.browser.msie && window == top)(function() {
                if (jQuery.isReady)return;
                try {
                    document.documentElement.doScroll("left");
                } catch(error) {
                    setTimeout(arguments.callee, 0);
                    return;
                }
                jQuery.ready();
            })();
            if (jQuery.browser.opera)document.addEventListener("DOMContentLoaded", function() {
                if (jQuery.isReady)return;
                for (var i = 0; i < document.styleSheets.length; i++)if (document.styleSheets[i].disabled) {
                    setTimeout(arguments.callee, 0);
                    return;
                }
                jQuery.ready();
            }, false);
            if (jQuery.browser.safari) {
                var numStyles;
                (function() {
                    if (jQuery.isReady)return;
                    if (document.readyState != "loaded" && document.readyState != "complete") {
                        setTimeout(arguments.callee, 0);
                        return;
                    }
                    if (numStyles === undefined)numStyles = jQuery("style, link[rel=stylesheet]").length;
                    if (document.styleSheets.length != numStyles) {
                        setTimeout(arguments.callee, 0);
                        return;
                    }
                    jQuery.ready();
                })();
            }
            jQuery.event.add(window, "load", jQuery.ready);
        }
        jQuery.each(("blur,focus,load,resize,scroll,unload,click,dblclick," + "mousedown,mouseup,mousemove,mouseover,mouseout,change,select," + "submit,keydown,keypress,keyup,error").split(","), function(i, name) {
            jQuery.fn[name] = function(fn) {
                return fn ? this.bind(name, fn) : this.trigger(name);
            };
        });
        var withinElement = function(event, elem) {
            var parent = event.relatedTarget;
            while (parent && parent != elem)try {
                parent = parent.parentNode;
            } catch(error) {
                parent = elem;
            }
            return parent == elem;
        };
        jQuery(window).bind("unload", function() {
            jQuery("*").add(document).unbind();
        });
        jQuery.fn.extend({_load:jQuery.fn.load,load:function(url, params, callback) {
            if (typeof url != 'string')return this._load(url);
            var off = url.indexOf(" ");
            if (off >= 0) {
                var selector = url.slice(off, url.length);
                url = url.slice(0, off);
            }
            callback = callback || function() {
            };
            var type = "GET";
            if (params)if (jQuery.isFunction(params)) {
                callback = params;
                params = null;
            } else {
                params = jQuery.param(params);
                type = "POST";
            }
            var self = this;
            jQuery.ajax({url:url,type:type,dataType:"html",data:params,complete:function(res, status) {
                if (status == "success" || status == "notmodified")self.html(selector ? jQuery("<div/>").append(res.responseText.replace(/<script(.|\s)*?\/script>/g, "")).find(selector) : res.responseText);
                self.each(callback, [res.responseText,status,res]);
            }});
            return this;
        },serialize:function() {
            return jQuery.param(this.serializeArray());
        },serializeArray:function() {
            return this.map(function() {
                return jQuery.nodeName(this, "form") ? jQuery.makeArray(this.elements) : this;
            }).filter(function() {
                return this.name && !this.disabled && (this.checked || /select|textarea/i.test(this.nodeName) || /text|hidden|password/i.test(this.type));
            }).map(function(i, elem) {
                var val = jQuery(this).val();
                return val == null ? null : val.constructor == Array ? jQuery.map(val, function(val, i) {
                    return{name:elem.name,value:val};
                }) : {name:elem.name,value:val};
            }).get();
        }});
        jQuery.each("ajaxStart,ajaxStop,ajaxComplete,ajaxError,ajaxSuccess,ajaxSend".split(","), function(i, o) {
            jQuery.fn[o] = function(f) {
                return this.bind(o, f);
            };
        });
        var jsc = now();
        jQuery.extend({get:function(url, data, callback, type) {
            if (jQuery.isFunction(data)) {
                callback = data;
                data = null;
            }
            return jQuery.ajax({type:"GET",url:url,data:data,success:callback,dataType:type});
        },getScript:function(url, callback) {
            return jQuery.get(url, null, callback, "script");
        },getJSON:function(url, data, callback) {
            return jQuery.get(url, data, callback, "json");
        },post:function(url, data, callback, type) {
            if (jQuery.isFunction(data)) {
                callback = data;
                data = {};
            }
            return jQuery.ajax({type:"POST",url:url,data:data,success:callback,dataType:type});
        },ajaxSetup:function(settings) {
            jQuery.extend(jQuery.ajaxSettings, settings);
        },ajaxSettings:{url:location.href,global:true,type:"GET",timeout:0,contentType:"application/x-www-form-urlencoded",processData:true,async:true,data:null,username:null,password:null,accepts:{xml:"application/xml, text/xml",html:"text/html",script:"text/javascript, application/javascript",json:"application/json, text/javascript",text:"text/plain",_default:"*/*"}},lastModified:{},ajax:function(s) {
            s = jQuery.extend(true, s, jQuery.extend(true, {}, jQuery.ajaxSettings, s));
            var jsonp,jsre = /=\?(&|$)/g,status,data,type = s.type.toUpperCase();
            if (s.data && s.processData && typeof s.data != "string")s.data = jQuery.param(s.data);
            if (s.dataType == "jsonp") {
                if (type == "GET") {
                    if (!s.url.match(jsre))s.url += (s.url.match(/\?/) ? "&" : "?") + (s.jsonp || "callback") + "=?";
                } else if (!s.data || !s.data.match(jsre))s.data = (s.data ? s.data + "&" : "") + (s.jsonp || "callback") + "=?";
                s.dataType = "json";
            }
            if (s.dataType == "json" && (s.data && s.data.match(jsre) || s.url.match(jsre))) {
                jsonp = "jsonp" + jsc++;
                if (s.data)s.data = (s.data + "").replace(jsre, "=" + jsonp + "$1");
                s.url = s.url.replace(jsre, "=" + jsonp + "$1");
                s.dataType = "script";
                window[jsonp] = function(tmp) {
                    data = tmp;
                    success();
                    complete();
                    window[jsonp] = undefined;
                    try {
                        delete window[jsonp];
                    } catch(e) {
                    }
                    if (head)head.removeChild(script);
                };
            }
            if (s.dataType == "script" && s.cache == null)s.cache = false;
            if (s.cache === false && type == "GET") {
                var ts = now();
                var ret = s.url.replace(/(\?|&)_=.*?(&|$)/, "$1_=" + ts + "$2");
                s.url = ret + ((ret == s.url) ? (s.url.match(/\?/) ? "&" : "?") + "_=" + ts : "");
            }
            if (s.data && type == "GET") {
                s.url += (s.url.match(/\?/) ? "&" : "?") + s.data;
                s.data = null;
            }
            if (s.global && !jQuery.active++)jQuery.event.trigger("ajaxStart");
            var remote = /^(?:\w+:)?\/\/([^\/?#]+)/;
            if (s.dataType == "script" && type == "GET" && remote.test(s.url) && remote.exec(s.url)[1] != location.host) {
                var head = document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0];
                var script = document.createElement("script");
                script.src = s.url;
                if (s.scriptCharset)script.charset = s.scriptCharset;
                if (!jsonp) {
                    var done = false;
                    script.onload = script.onreadystatechange = function() {
                        if (!done && (!this.readyState || this.readyState == "loaded" || this.readyState == "complete")) {
                            done = true;
                            success();
                            complete();
                            head.removeChild(script);
                        }
                    };
                }
                head.appendChild(script);
                return undefined;
            }
            var requestDone = false;
            var xhr = window.ActiveXObject ? new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP") : new XMLHttpRequest();
            if (s.username)xhr.open(type, s.url, s.async, s.username, s.password); else
                xhr.open(type, s.url, s.async);
            try {
                if (s.data)xhr.setRequestHeader("Content-Type", s.contentType);
                if (s.ifModified)xhr.setRequestHeader("If-Modified-Since", jQuery.lastModified[s.url] || "Thu, 01 Jan 1970 00:00:00 GMT");
                xhr.setRequestHeader("X-Requested-With", "XMLHttpRequest");
                xhr.setRequestHeader("Accept", s.dataType && s.accepts[s.dataType] ? s.accepts[s.dataType] + ", */*" : s.accepts._default);
            } catch(e) {
            }
            if (s.beforeSend && s.beforeSend(xhr, s) === false) {
                s.global && jQuery.active--;
                xhr.abort();
                return false;
            }
            if (s.global)jQuery.event.trigger("ajaxSend", [xhr,s]);
            var onreadystatechange = function(isTimeout) {
                if (!requestDone && xhr && (xhr.readyState == 4 || isTimeout == "timeout")) {
                    requestDone = true;
                    if (ival) {
                        clearInterval(ival);
                        ival = null;
                    }
                    status = isTimeout == "timeout" && "timeout" || !jQuery.httpSuccess(xhr) && "error" || s.ifModified && jQuery.httpNotModified(xhr, s.url) && "notmodified" || "success";
                    if (status == "success") {
                        try {
                            data = jQuery.httpData(xhr, s.dataType, s.dataFilter);
                        } catch(e) {
                            status = "parsererror";
                        }
                    }
                    if (status == "success") {
                        var modRes;
                        try {
                            modRes = xhr.getResponseHeader("Last-Modified");
                        } catch(e) {
                        }
                        if (s.ifModified && modRes)jQuery.lastModified[s.url] = modRes;
                        if (!jsonp)success();
                    } else
                        jQuery.handleError(s, xhr, status);
                    complete();
                    if (s.async)xhr = null;
                }
            };
            if (s.async) {
                var ival = setInterval(onreadystatechange, 13);
                if (s.timeout > 0)setTimeout(function() {
                    if (xhr) {
                        xhr.abort();
                        if (!requestDone)onreadystatechange("timeout");
                    }
                }, s.timeout);
            }
            try {
                xhr.send(s.data);
            } catch(e) {
                jQuery.handleError(s, xhr, null, e);
            }
            if (!s.async)onreadystatechange();
            function success() {
                if (s.success)s.success(data, status);
                if (s.global)jQuery.event.trigger("ajaxSuccess", [xhr,s]);
            }
            function complete() {
                if (s.complete)s.complete(xhr, status);
                if (s.global)jQuery.event.trigger("ajaxComplete", [xhr,s]);
                if (s.global && !--jQuery.active)jQuery.event.trigger("ajaxStop");
            }
            return xhr;
        },handleError:function(s, xhr, status, e) {
            if (s.error)s.error(xhr, status, e);
            if (s.global)jQuery.event.trigger("ajaxError", [xhr,s,e]);
        },active:0,httpSuccess:function(xhr) {
            try {
                return!xhr.status && location.protocol == "file:" || (xhr.status >= 200 && xhr.status < 300) || xhr.status == 304 || xhr.status == 1223 || jQuery.browser.safari && xhr.status == undefined;
            } catch(e) {
            }
            return false;
        },httpNotModified:function(xhr, url) {
            try {
                var xhrRes = xhr.getResponseHeader("Last-Modified");
                return xhr.status == 304 || xhrRes == jQuery.lastModified[url] || jQuery.browser.safari && xhr.status == undefined;
            } catch(e) {
            }
            return false;
        },httpData:function(xhr, type, filter) {
            var ct = xhr.getResponseHeader("content-type"),xml = type == "xml" || !type && ct && ct.indexOf("xml") >= 0,data = xml ? xhr.responseXML : xhr.responseText;
            if (xml && data.documentElement.tagName == "parsererror")throw"parsererror";
            if (filter)data = filter(data, type);
            if (type == "script")jQuery.globalEval(data);
            if (type == "json")data = eval("(" + data + ")");
            return data;
        },param:function(a) {
            var s = [];
            if (a.constructor == Array || a.jquery)jQuery.each(a, function() {
                s.push(encodeURIComponent(this.name) + "=" + encodeURIComponent(this.value));
            }); else
                for (var j in a)if (a[j] && a[j].constructor == Array)jQuery.each(a[j], function() {
                    s.push(encodeURIComponent(j) + "=" + encodeURIComponent(this));
                }); else
                    s.push(encodeURIComponent(j) + "=" + encodeURIComponent(jQuery.isFunction(a[j]) ? a[j]() : a[j]));
            return s.join("&").replace(/%20/g, "+");
        }});
        jQuery.fn.extend({show:function(speed, callback) {
            return speed ? this.animate({height:"show",width:"show",opacity:"show"}, speed, callback) : this.filter(":hidden").each(function() {
                this.style.display = this.oldblock || "";
                if (jQuery.css(this, "display") == "none") {
                    var elem = jQuery("<" + this.tagName + " />").appendTo("body");
                    this.style.display = elem.css("display");
                    if (this.style.display == "none")this.style.display = "block";
                    elem.remove();
                }
            }).end();
        },hide:function(speed, callback) {
            return speed ? this.animate({height:"hide",width:"hide",opacity:"hide"}, speed, callback) : this.filter(":visible").each(function() {
                this.oldblock = this.oldblock || jQuery.css(this, "display");
                this.style.display = "none";
            }).end();
        },_toggle:jQuery.fn.toggle,toggle:function(fn, fn2) {
            return jQuery.isFunction(fn) && jQuery.isFunction(fn2) ? this._toggle.apply(this, arguments) : fn ? this.animate({height:"toggle",width:"toggle",opacity:"toggle"}, fn, fn2) : this.each(function() {
                jQuery(this)[jQuery(this).is(":hidden") ? "show" : "hide"]();
            });
        },slideDown:function(speed, callback) {
            return this.animate({height:"show"}, speed, callback);
        },slideUp:function(speed, callback) {
            return this.animate({height:"hide"}, speed, callback);
        },slideToggle:function(speed, callback) {
            return this.animate({height:"toggle"}, speed, callback);
        },fadeIn:function(speed, callback) {
            return this.animate({opacity:"show"}, speed, callback);
        },fadeOut:function(speed, callback) {
            return this.animate({opacity:"hide"}, speed, callback);
        },fadeTo:function(speed, to, callback) {
            return this.animate({opacity:to}, speed, callback);
        },animate:function(prop, speed, easing, callback) {
            var optall = jQuery.speed(speed, easing, callback);
            return this[optall.queue === false ? "each" : "queue"](function() {
                if (this.nodeType != 1)return false;
                var opt = jQuery.extend({}, optall),p,hidden = jQuery(this).is(":hidden"),self = this;
                for (p in prop) {
                    if (prop[p] == "hide" && hidden || prop[p] == "show" && !hidden)return opt.complete.call(this);
                    if (p == "height" || p == "width") {
                        opt.display = jQuery.css(this, "display");
                        opt.overflow = this.style.overflow;
                    }
                }
                if (opt.overflow != null)this.style.overflow = "hidden";
                opt.curAnim = jQuery.extend({}, prop);
                jQuery.each(prop, function(name, val) {
                    var e = new jQuery.fx(self, opt, name);
                    if (/toggle|show|hide/.test(val))e[val == "toggle" ? hidden ? "show" : "hide" : val](prop); else {
                        var parts = val.toString().match(/^([+-]=)?([\d+-.]+)(.*)$/),start = e.cur(true) || 0;
                        if (parts) {
                            var end = parseFloat(parts[2]),unit = parts[3] || "px";
                            if (unit != "px") {
                                self.style[name] = (end || 1) + unit;
                                start = ((end || 1) / e.cur(true)) * start;
                                self.style[name] = start + unit;
                            }
                            if (parts[1])end = ((parts[1] == "-=" ? -1 : 1) * end) + start;
                            e.custom(start, end, unit);
                        } else
                            e.custom(start, val, "");
                    }
                });
                return true;
            });
        },queue:function(type, fn) {
            if (jQuery.isFunction(type) || (type && type.constructor == Array)) {
                fn = type;
                type = "fx";
            }
            if (!type || (typeof type == "string" && !fn))return queue(this[0], type);
            return this.each(function() {
                if (fn.constructor == Array)queue(this, type, fn); else {
                    queue(this, type).push(fn);
                    if (queue(this, type).length == 1)fn.call(this);
                }
            });
        },stop:function(clearQueue, gotoEnd) {
            var timers = jQuery.timers;
            if (clearQueue)this.queue([]);
            this.each(function() {
                for (var i = timers.length - 1; i >= 0; i--)if (timers[i].elem == this) {
                    if (gotoEnd)timers[i](true);
                    timers.splice(i, 1);
                }
            });
            if (!gotoEnd)this.dequeue();
            return this;
        }});
        var queue = function(elem, type, array) {
            if (elem) {
                type = type || "fx";
                var q = jQuery.data(elem, type + "queue");
                if (!q || array)q = jQuery.data(elem, type + "queue", jQuery.makeArray(array));
            }
            return q;
        };
        jQuery.fn.dequeue = function(type) {
            type = type || "fx";
            return this.each(function() {
                var q = queue(this, type);
                q.shift();
                if (q.length)q[0].call(this);
            });
        };
        jQuery.extend({speed:function(speed, easing, fn) {
            var opt = speed && speed.constructor == Object ? speed : {complete:fn || !fn && easing || jQuery.isFunction(speed) && speed,duration:speed,easing:fn && easing || easing && easing.constructor != Function && easing};
            opt.duration = (opt.duration && opt.duration.constructor == Number ? opt.duration : jQuery.fx.speeds[opt.duration]) || jQuery.fx.speeds.def;
            opt.old = opt.complete;
            opt.complete = function() {
                if (opt.queue !== false)jQuery(this).dequeue();
                if (jQuery.isFunction(opt.old))opt.old.call(this);
            };
            return opt;
        },easing:{linear:function(p, n, firstNum, diff) {
            return firstNum + diff * p;
        },swing:function(p, n, firstNum, diff) {
            return((-Math.cos(p * Math.PI) / 2) + 0.5) * diff + firstNum;
        }},timers:[],timerId:null,fx:function(elem, options, prop) {
            this.options = options;
            this.elem = elem;
            this.prop = prop;
            if (!options.orig)options.orig = {};
        }});
        jQuery.fx.prototype = {update:function() {
            if (this.options.step)this.options.step.call(this.elem, this.now, this);
            (jQuery.fx.step[this.prop] || jQuery.fx.step._default)(this);
            if (this.prop == "height" || this.prop == "width")this.elem.style.display = "block";
        },cur:function(force) {
            if (this.elem[this.prop] != null && this.elem.style[this.prop] == null)return this.elem[this.prop];
            var r = parseFloat(jQuery.css(this.elem, this.prop, force));
            return r && r > -10000 ? r : parseFloat(jQuery.curCSS(this.elem, this.prop)) || 0;
        },custom:function(from, to, unit) {
            this.startTime = now();
            this.start = from;
            this.end = to;
            this.unit = unit || this.unit || "px";
            this.now = this.start;
            this.pos = this.state = 0;
            this.update();
            var self = this;
            function t(gotoEnd) {
                return self.step(gotoEnd);
            }
            t.elem = this.elem;
            jQuery.timers.push(t);
            if (jQuery.timerId == null) {
                jQuery.timerId = setInterval(function() {
                    var timers = jQuery.timers;
                    for (var i = 0; i < timers.length; i++)if (!timers[i]())timers.splice(i--, 1);
                    if (!timers.length) {
                        clearInterval(jQuery.timerId);
                        jQuery.timerId = null;
                    }
                }, 13);
            }
        },show:function() {
            this.options.orig[this.prop] = jQuery.attr(this.elem.style, this.prop);
            this.options.show = true;
            this.custom(0, this.cur());
            if (this.prop == "width" || this.prop == "height")this.elem.style[this.prop] = "1px";
            jQuery(this.elem).show();
        },hide:function() {
            this.options.orig[this.prop] = jQuery.attr(this.elem.style, this.prop);
            this.options.hide = true;
            this.custom(this.cur(), 0);
        },step:function(gotoEnd) {
            var t = now();
            if (gotoEnd || t > this.options.duration + this.startTime) {
                this.now = this.end;
                this.pos = this.state = 1;
                this.update();
                this.options.curAnim[this.prop] = true;
                var done = true;
                for (var i in this.options.curAnim)if (this.options.curAnim[i] !== true)done = false;
                if (done) {
                    if (this.options.display != null) {
                        this.elem.style.overflow = this.options.overflow;
                        this.elem.style.display = this.options.display;
                        if (jQuery.css(this.elem, "display") == "none")this.elem.style.display = "block";
                    }
                    if (this.options.hide)this.elem.style.display = "none";
                    if (this.options.hide || this.options.show)for (var p in this.options.curAnim)jQuery.attr(this.elem.style, p, this.options.orig[p]);
                }
                if (done)this.options.complete.call(this.elem);
                return false;
            } else {
                var n = t - this.startTime;
                this.state = n / this.options.duration;
                this.pos = jQuery.easing[this.options.easing || (jQuery.easing.swing ? "swing" : "linear")](this.state, n, 0, 1, this.options.duration);
                this.now = this.start + ((this.end - this.start) * this.pos);
                this.update();
            }
            return true;
        }};
        jQuery.extend(jQuery.fx, {speeds:{slow:600,fast:200,def:400},step:{scrollLeft:function(fx) {
            fx.elem.scrollLeft = fx.now;
        },scrollTop:function(fx) {
            fx.elem.scrollTop = fx.now;
        },opacity:function(fx) {
            jQuery.attr(fx.elem.style, "opacity", fx.now);
        },_default:function(fx) {
            fx.elem.style[fx.prop] = fx.now + fx.unit;
        }}});
        jQuery.fn.offset = function() {
            var left = 0,top = 0,elem = this[0],results;
            if (elem)with (jQuery.browser) {
                var parent = elem.parentNode,offsetChild = elem,offsetParent = elem.offsetParent,doc = elem.ownerDocument,safari2 = safari && parseInt(version) < 522 && !/adobeair/i.test(userAgent),css = jQuery.curCSS,fixed = css(elem, "position") == "fixed";
                if (elem.getBoundingClientRect) {
                    var box = elem.getBoundingClientRect();
                    add(box.left + Math.max(doc.documentElement.scrollLeft, doc.body.scrollLeft), box.top + Math.max(doc.documentElement.scrollTop, doc.body.scrollTop));
                    add(-doc.documentElement.clientLeft, -doc.documentElement.clientTop);
                } else {
                    add(elem.offsetLeft, elem.offsetTop);
                    while (offsetParent) {
                        add(offsetParent.offsetLeft, offsetParent.offsetTop);
                        if (mozilla && !/^t(able|d|h)$/i.test(offsetParent.tagName) || safari && !safari2)border(offsetParent);
                        if (!fixed && css(offsetParent, "position") == "fixed")fixed = true;
                        offsetChild = /^body$/i.test(offsetParent.tagName) ? offsetChild : offsetParent;
                        offsetParent = offsetParent.offsetParent;
                    }
                    while (parent && parent.tagName && !/^body|html$/i.test(parent.tagName)) {
                        if (!/^inline|table.*$/i.test(css(parent, "display")))add(-parent.scrollLeft, -parent.scrollTop);
                        if (mozilla && css(parent, "overflow") != "visible")border(parent);
                        parent = parent.parentNode;
                    }
                    if ((safari2 && (fixed || css(offsetChild, "position") == "absolute")) || (mozilla && css(offsetChild, "position") != "absolute"))add(-doc.body.offsetLeft, -doc.body.offsetTop);
                    if (fixed)add(Math.max(doc.documentElement.scrollLeft, doc.body.scrollLeft), Math.max(doc.documentElement.scrollTop, doc.body.scrollTop));
                }
                results = {top:top,left:left};
            }
            function border(elem) {
                add(jQuery.curCSS(elem, "borderLeftWidth", true), jQuery.curCSS(elem, "borderTopWidth", true));
            }
            function add(l, t) {
                left += parseInt(l, 10) || 0;
                top += parseInt(t, 10) || 0;
            }
            return results;
        };
        jQuery.fn.extend({position:function() {
            var left = 0,top = 0,results;
            if (this[0]) {
                var offsetParent = this.offsetParent(),offset = this.offset(),parentOffset = /^body|html$/i.test(offsetParent[0].tagName) ? {top:0,left:0} : offsetParent.offset();
                offset.top -= num(this, 'marginTop');
                offset.left -= num(this, 'marginLeft');
                parentOffset.top += num(offsetParent, 'borderTopWidth');
                parentOffset.left += num(offsetParent, 'borderLeftWidth');
                results = {top:offset.top - parentOffset.top,left:offset.left - parentOffset.left};
            }
            return results;
        },offsetParent:function() {
            var offsetParent = this[0].offsetParent;
            while (offsetParent && (!/^body|html$/i.test(offsetParent.tagName) && jQuery.css(offsetParent, 'position') == 'static'))offsetParent = offsetParent.offsetParent;
            return jQuery(offsetParent);
        }});
        jQuery.each(['Left','Top'], function(i, name) {
            var method = 'scroll' + name;
            jQuery.fn[method] = function(val) {
                if (!this[0])return;
                return val != undefined ? this.each(function() {
                    this == window || this == document ? window.scrollTo(!i ? val : jQuery(window).scrollLeft(), i ? val : jQuery(window).scrollTop()) : this[method] = val;
                }) : this[0] == window || this[0] == document ? self[i ? 'pageYOffset' : 'pageXOffset'] || jQuery.boxModel && document.documentElement[method] || document.body[method] : this[0][method];
            };
        });
        jQuery.each(["Height","Width"], function(i, name) {
            var tl = i ? "Left" : "Top",br = i ? "Right" : "Bottom";
            jQuery.fn["inner" + name] = function() {
                return this[name.toLowerCase()]() + num(this, "padding" + tl) + num(this, "padding" + br);
            };
            jQuery.fn["outer" + name] = function(margin) {
                return this["inner" + name]() + num(this, "border" + tl + "Width") + num(this, "border" + br + "Width") + (margin ? num(this, "margin" + tl) + num(this, "margin" + br) : 0);
            };
        });
    }
)();
```
Save this file as jquery-1.2.6.min.js and save it on your desktop so you don't lose it.

2. Open up notepad again and paste the following code in:

```
/* jQuery tabs plugin by [email protected]
   www.authenticsociety.com

   How to use: http://www.authenticsociety.com/blog/jQueryTabsPlugin
*/

$.Tabs = function() { /*main object*/ }

            $.Tabs.initialize = function()
            {
                var tabCount = 3, p, str;
                var previousTab = 0; /*0=default*/
                $.Tabs.parameters = p = [];
                for (var i = 0; i < arguments.length; i++)
                    p[i] = arguments[i];
                // construct tabbed view
                for (var str = "<div class = 'view' style = 'position:absolute; top:26px; left:2px; width:" + (parseInt(p[1])-6) + "; height:" + (parseInt(p[2])-4-26) + ";'></div><div style = 'width:" + p[1] + "; height:32px;'>", i = 0; i < p[ tabCount ]; i++)
                    str += "<div class = 'tab' style = 'float:left;' id = '" + i + "'>" + ( p[4][i] ) + "</div>"
                str += "</div>";
                // adjust view
                $("#" + p[0]).css({ width:p[1], height:p[2] });
                $("#" + p[0]).html(str);

                // load default view and highlight default tab
                $("#" + p[0] + " .view").html( $("#" + p[5][0]).html() );
                $("#" + p[0] + " #0").addClass("ON");



                // attach onclick events to all tabs! ~and take care of tab highlighting
                $("#" + p[0] + " .tab").click( function() {
                    var id = this.id;
                    if (id != previousTab) {
                        $("#" + p[0] + " #" + previousTab).removeClass("ON");
                        $("#" + p[0] + " #" + id).addClass("ON");
                        $("#" + p[0] + " .view").html( $("#" + p[5][id]).html() );
                        previousTab = id;
                    }
                });
            }
```
Name this file jquery.tabs.js and save it on your desktop as well. This is the plugin for the JavaScript jQuery library.


3. After you have those two JavaScript files on your desktop you need to connect to your server and create a folder called js which is where we're going to store these two files.

4. After creating the folder js place the two JavaScript files in the folder

5. In the index.html file of your website paste the following code before the </head> 


```
<script type = "text/javascript" src = "js/jquery-1.2.6.min.js"></script>
        <script type = "text/javascript" src = "js/jquery.tabs.js"></script>
        <script type = "text/javascript">
            $(document).ready( function()
            {
                jQuery.Tabs.initialize( "TabbedView",
                                        "300px",
                                        "200px",
                                        3, // number of tabs
                                        ['Description', 'How to use', 'Download'], // tabs names
                                        ['Page1', 'Page2', 'Page3']);              // tab view ids (all must be provided, and initially hidden)
            });
        </script>
```
Now keep in mind you can resize it and you'll need to rename the tabs to that which you desire. 

I apologize for the late response, but I had some clients to meet with..hopefully this clears everything up for you..if you need any further help don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Many thanks indeed... Yes, I am new to J Query and JavaScript and that's why I couldn't figure it out.

Just a question, will I be able to use the following HTML code with it?


```
<div id="colabs_tabs-3" class="widget widget_colabs_tabs">  

 		<div id="tabs">
           
            <ul class="colabsTabs">
                                <li class="popular"><a href="#tab-pop" class="selected">Popular</a></li>                <li class="latest"><a href="#tab-latest" class="">Latest</a></li>                <li class="comments"><a href="#tab-comm" class="">Comments</a></li>                <li class="tags"><a href="#tab-tags" class="">Tags</a></li>            </ul>
            
            <div class="clear"></div>
            
            <div class="boxes box inside">
                        
	                            
                                <ul id="tab-pop" class="list" style="display: block; ">            
                    	<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus" href="http://www.mysite.com">Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus</a>
		<span class="meta">May 23, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Nulla Facilisis Elit Malesuada Pretium"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Nulla Facilisis Elit Malesuada Pretium" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Nulla Facilisis Elit Malesuada Pretium</a>
		<span class="meta">January 7, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="www.mysite.com/" title="Pellentesque Habitant Morbi Tristique"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Pellentesque Habitant Morbi Tristique" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Pellentesque Habitant Morbi Tristique</a>
		<span class="meta">March 11, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Sed Eleifend Urna eu Sapien Pretium"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Sed Eleifend Urna eu Sapien Pretium" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Sed Eleifend Urna eu Sapien Pretium</a>
		<span class="meta">March 24, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li style="border-bottom-width: 0px; ">
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Quisque Semper Nibh Eget Sed Tempor"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Quisque Semper Nibh Eget Sed Tempor" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Quisque Semper Nibh Eget Sed Tempor</a>
		<span class="meta">April 2, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
	                    
                </ul>
                                                <ul id="tab-latest" class="list" style="display: none; ">
                    	<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus</a>
		<span class="meta">May 23, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit</a>
		<span class="meta">May 14, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Ullamcorper Auctor Quam Pellentesque"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Ullamcorper Auctor Quam Pellentesque" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Ullamcorper Auctor Quam Pellentesque</a>
		<span class="meta">May 9, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Proin Vestilum Ut Ligula Nullam Pulvinar"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Proin Vestilum Ut Ligula Nullam Pulvinar" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Proin Vestilum Ut Ligula Nullam Pulvinar</a>
		<span class="meta">April 28, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li style="border-bottom-width: 0px; ">
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Integer Aliquam Lacus Non Orci Eleifend"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Integer Aliquam Lacus Non Orci Eleifend" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Integer Aliquam Lacus Non Orci Eleifend</a>
		<span class="meta">April 21, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
	                    
                </ul>
                                				<ul id="tab-comm" class="list" style="display: none; ">
                    		<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">wellfridhg</span></a>: <span class="comment">Maecenas vitae diam eleifend mi rutrum tempus. Aen...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">Leon Gade</span></a>: <span class="comment">Phasellus nec neque est. Maecenas vehicula felis f...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">James Adison</span></a>: <span class="comment">Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">Jessica Yeon</span></a>: <span class="comment">Phasellus nec neque est. Maecenas vehicula felis f...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li style="border-bottom-width: 0px; ">
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit">
                <span class="author">Jessica Yeon</span></a>: <span class="comment">Aliquam et odio a sem suscipit accumsan sed ac met...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
		                    
                </ul>                
                                                <div id="tab-tags" class="list" style="display: none; ">
                    <a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-21" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">asia</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-22" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">bikes</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-24" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">business</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-25" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">canon</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-26" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">charity</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-27" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">culture</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-28" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">demonstration</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-29" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">earth</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-30" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">freedom</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-31" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">fresh</a>
<a href="www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-32" title="4 topics" style="font-size: 17.818181818182pt;">friends</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-33" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">future</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-34" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">gifts</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-36" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">government</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-37" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">graduation</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-38" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">health</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-39" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">healthy</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-40" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">hero</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-41" title="3 topics" style="font-size: 16.363636363636pt;">hobbies</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-42" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">holiday</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-43" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">learn</a>
<a href="http://dewww.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-45" title="4 topics" style="font-size: 17.818181818182pt;">life</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-46" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">movies</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-49" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">parliament</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-50" title="6 topics" style="font-size: 20pt;">people</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-52" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">photography</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-53" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">politics</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-54" title="3 topics" style="font-size: 16.363636363636pt;">president</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-56" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">race</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-57" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">science</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-59" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">smile</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-60" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">soccer</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-61" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">speech</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-62" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">speed</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-70" title="2 topics" style="font-size: 14.618181818182pt;">technology</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-71" title="2 topics" style="font-size: 14.618181818182pt;">vacation</a>                </div>                
                
            </div><!-- /.boxes -->
			
        </div><!-- /colabsTabs -->
```


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Yes, you can


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

It didn't work :uhoh:


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Post the entire source code for the index file. I'm going to test it myself and troubleshoot it, there must be an error somewhere


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Hi,

I appreciate it. Here we go:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/>
<title>Mysite – Personal CV Blog </title>
<link href="blog__styles.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/>

<script type = "text/javascript" src = "js/jquery-1.2.6.min.js"></script>
        <script type = "text/javascript" src = "js/jquery.tabs.js"></script>
        <script type = "text/javascript">
            $(document).ready( function()
            {
                jQuery.Tabs.initialize( "TabbedView",
                                        "300px",
                                        "200px",
                                        3, // number of tabs
                                        ['Description', 'How to use', 'Download'], // tabs names
                                        ['Page1', 'Page2', 'Page3']);              // tab view ids (all must be provided, and initially hidden)
            });
        </script>
</head>

<body>



<div id="colabs_tabs-3" class="widget widget_colabs_tabs">  

 		<div id="tabs">
           
            <ul class="colabsTabs">
                                <li class="popular"><a href="#tab-pop" class="selected">Popular</a></li>                <li class="latest"><a href="#tab-latest" class="">Latest</a></li>                <li class="comments"><a href="#tab-comm" class="">Comments</a></li>                <li class="tags"><a href="#tab-tags" class="">Tags</a></li>            </ul>
            
            <div class="clear"></div>
            
            <div class="boxes box inside">
                        
	                            
                                <ul id="tab-pop" class="list" style="display: block; ">            
                    	<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus" href="http://www.mysite.com">Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus</a>
		<span class="meta">May 23, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Nulla Facilisis Elit Malesuada Pretium"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Nulla Facilisis Elit Malesuada Pretium" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Nulla Facilisis Elit Malesuada Pretium</a>
		<span class="meta">January 7, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="www.mysite.com/" title="Pellentesque Habitant Morbi Tristique"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Pellentesque Habitant Morbi Tristique" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Pellentesque Habitant Morbi Tristique</a>
		<span class="meta">March 11, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Sed Eleifend Urna eu Sapien Pretium"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Sed Eleifend Urna eu Sapien Pretium" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Sed Eleifend Urna eu Sapien Pretium</a>
		<span class="meta">March 24, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li style="border-bottom-width: 0px; ">
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Quisque Semper Nibh Eget Sed Tempor"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Quisque Semper Nibh Eget Sed Tempor" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Quisque Semper Nibh Eget Sed Tempor</a>
		<span class="meta">April 2, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
	                    
                </ul>
                                                <ul id="tab-latest" class="list" style="display: none; ">
                    	<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus</a>
		<span class="meta">May 23, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit</a>
		<span class="meta">May 14, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Ullamcorper Auctor Quam Pellentesque"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Ullamcorper Auctor Quam Pellentesque" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Ullamcorper Auctor Quam Pellentesque</a>
		<span class="meta">May 9, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li>
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Proin Vestilum Ut Ligula Nullam Pulvinar"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Proin Vestilum Ut Ligula Nullam Pulvinar" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Proin Vestilum Ut Ligula Nullam Pulvinar</a>
		<span class="meta">April 28, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
		<li style="border-bottom-width: 0px; ">
		<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" title="Integer Aliquam Lacus Non Orci Eleifend"><img src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" alt="" width="35" height="35" class="colabs-image thumbnail"></a>		<a title="Integer Aliquam Lacus Non Orci Eleifend" href="http://www.mysite.com/">Integer Aliquam Lacus Non Orci Eleifend</a>
		<span class="meta">April 21, 2011</span>
		<div class="fix"></div>
	</li>
	                    
                </ul>
                                				<ul id="tab-comm" class="list" style="display: none; ">
                    		<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">wellfridhg</span></a>: <span class="comment">Maecenas vitae diam eleifend mi rutrum tempus. Aen...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">Leon Gade</span></a>: <span class="comment">Phasellus nec neque est. Maecenas vehicula felis f...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">James Adison</span></a>: <span class="comment">Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li>
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Vestibulum Ante Ipsum Primis Faucibus">
                <span class="author">Jessica Yeon</span></a>: <span class="comment">Phasellus nec neque est. Maecenas vehicula felis f...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
				<li style="border-bottom-width: 0px; ">
			<img alt="" src="images-5/photo9-35x35.jpg" class="avatar avatar-35 photo" height="35" width="35">		
			<a href="http://www.mysite.com" title="on  Praesent Enim Eros Quis Enim Blandit">
                <span class="author">Jessica Yeon</span></a>: <span class="comment">Aliquam et odio a sem suscipit accumsan sed ac met...</span>
			
			<div class="fix"></div>
		</li>
		                    
                </ul>                
                                                <div id="tab-tags" class="list" style="display: none; ">
                    <a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-21" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">asia</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-22" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">bikes</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-24" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">business</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-25" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">canon</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-26" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">charity</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-27" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">culture</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-28" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">demonstration</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-29" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">earth</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-30" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">freedom</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-31" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">fresh</a>
<a href="www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-32" title="4 topics" style="font-size: 17.818181818182pt;">friends</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-33" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">future</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-34" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">gifts</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-36" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">government</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-37" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">graduation</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-38" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">health</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-39" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">healthy</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-40" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">hero</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-41" title="3 topics" style="font-size: 16.363636363636pt;">hobbies</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-42" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">holiday</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-43" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">learn</a>
<a href="http://dewww.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-45" title="4 topics" style="font-size: 17.818181818182pt;">life</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-46" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">movies</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-49" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">parliament</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-50" title="6 topics" style="font-size: 20pt;">people</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-52" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">photography</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-53" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">politics</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-54" title="3 topics" style="font-size: 16.363636363636pt;">president</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-56" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">race</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-57" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">science</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-59" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">smile</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-60" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">soccer</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-61" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">speech</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-62" title="1 topic" style="font-size: 12pt;">speed</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-70" title="2 topics" style="font-size: 14.618181818182pt;">technology</a>
<a href="http://www.mysite.com/" class="tag-link-71" title="2 topics" style="font-size: 14.618181818182pt;">vacation</a>                </div>                
                
            </div><!-- /.boxes -->
			
        </div><!-- /colabsTabs -->
```


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

This version of the tabs plugin is more user friendly and straight forward


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<link href="../style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<title>jQuery Tabs Demo | Papermashup.com</title>
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.3.0/jquery.min.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">

$(document).ready(function(){
$('#tabs div').hide();
$('#tabs div:first').show();
$('#tabs ul li:first').addClass('active');
$('#tabs ul li a').click(function(){ 
$('#tabs ul li').removeClass('active');
$(this).parent().addClass('active'); 
var currentTab = $(this).attr('href'); 
$('#tabs div').hide();
$(currentTab).show();
return false;
});
});
</script>
<style type="text/css">
* {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}
#tabs {
	font-size: 90%;
	margin: 20px 0;
}
#tabs ul {
	float: left;
	background: #fff;
	width: 500px;
	padding-top: 4px;
}
#tabs li {
	margin-left: 8px;
	list-style: none;
}
* html #tabs li {
	display: inline;
}
#tabs li, #tabs li a {
	float: left;
}
#tabs ul li.active {
	border-top:2px #FFFF66 solid;
	background: #FFFFCC;
}
#tabs ul li.active a {
	color: #333333;
}
#tabs div {
	background: #FFFFCC;
	clear: both;
	padding: 15px;
	min-height: 200px;
}
#tabs div h3 {
	margin-bottom: 12px;
}
#tabs div p {
	line-height: 150%;
}
#tabs ul li a {
	text-decoration: none;
	padding: 8px;
	color: #000;
	font-weight: bold;
}
.thumbs {
	float:left;
	border:#000 solid 1px;
	margin-bottom:20px;
	margin-right:20px;
}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div id="header"><a href="http://www.papermashup.com/"><img src="../images/logo.png" width="348" height="63" border="0" /></a></div>
<div id="container">
  <div id="tabs">
    <ul>
      <li><a href="#tab-1">This is Tab 1</a></li>
      <li><a href="#tab-2">Tab Two</a></li>
      <li><a href="#tab-3">Tab Three</a></li>
      <li><a href="#tab-4">Tab Four</a></li>
    </ul>
    <div id="tab-1">
      <h3>This is a really simple tabbed interface</h3>
      <p><img src="http://papermashup.com/demos/jquery-gallery/images/t1.png" width="120" height="120" class="thumbs"/> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Curabitur enim. Nullam id ligula in nisl tincidunt feugiat. Curabitur eu magna porttitor ligula bibendum rhoncus. Etiam dignissim. Duis lobortis porta risus. Quisque velit metus, dignissim in, rhoncus at, congue quis, mi. Praesent vel lorem. Suspendisse ut dolor at justo tristique dapibus. Morbi erat mi, rutrum a, aliquam nec, mattis semper, leo. Maecenas blandit risus vitae quam. Vivamus ut odio. Pellentesque mollis arcu nec metus. Nullam bibendum scelerisque turpis. Aliquam erat volutpat. <br/>
        <a href="http://feeds2.feedburner.com/AshleyFord-Papermashupcom">Subscribe to my feed here</a> </p>
    </div>
    <div id="tab-2">
      <h3>Tab 2</h3>
      <p><img src="http://papermashup.com/demos/jquery-gallery/images/t2.png" width="120" height="120" class="thumbs"/> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Curabitur enim. Nullam id ligula in nisl tincidunt feugiat. Curabitur eu magna porttitor ligula bibendum rhoncus. Etiam dignissim. Duis lobortis porta risus. Quisque velit metus, dignissim in, rhoncus at, congue quis, mi. Praesent vel lorem. Suspendisse ut dolor at justo tristique dapibus. Morbi erat mi, rutrum a, aliquam nec <br/>
        <a href="http://feeds2.feedburner.com/AshleyFord-Papermashupcom">Subscribe to my feed here</a></p>
    </div>
    <div id="tab-3">
      <h3>Tab 3</h3>
      <p><img src="http://papermashup.com/demos/jquery-gallery/images/t3.png" width="120" height="120" class="thumbs"/> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Curabitur enim. Nullam id ligula in nisl tincidunt feugiat. Curabitur eu magna porttitor ligula bibendum rhoncus. Etiam dignissim. Duis lobortis porta risus. Quisque velit metus, dignissim in, rhoncus at, congue quis, mi. Praesent vel lorem. Suspendisse ut dolor at justo tristique dapibus. Morbi erat mi, rutrum a, aliquam nec, mattis semper, leo. Maecenas blandit risus vitae quam. Vivamus ut odio.<br/>
        <a href="http://feeds2.feedburner.com/AshleyFord-Papermashupcom">Subscribe to my feed here</a></p>
    </div>
    <div id="tab-4">
      <h3>Tab 4</h3>
      <p>Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Curabitur enim. Nullam id ligula in nisl tincidunt feugiat. Curabitur eu magna porttitor ligula bibendum rhoncus. Etiam dignissim. Duis lobortis porta risus. Quisque velit metus, dignissim in, rhoncus at, congue quis, mi. Praesent vel lorem. Suspendisse ut dolor at justo tristique dapibus. Morbi erat mi, rutrum a, aliquam nec, mattis semper, leo. Maecenas blandit risus vitae quam. Vivamus ut odio. Pellentesque mollis arcu nec metus.<br/>
        <a href="http://feeds2.feedburner.com/AshleyFord-Papermashupcom">Subscribe to my feed here</a></p>
    </div>
  </div>
</div>
<div id="footer"><a href="http://www.papermashup.com">papermashup.com</a> | <a href="http://papermashup.com/simple-jquery-tabs/">Back to tutorial</a></div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Yeah! That works... I guess I just have to play around with the formatting by changing the CSS so it looks similar to the HTML code I posted right?

Many thanks...


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Yes, all you have to do is restyle it with CSS the way you want it to look and populate it with your content


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Many thanks indeed. I will work on it and will write back to you on this thread. :smile:

Thank you


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Not a problem


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

My only concern with the code is that it seems to be dependent on a web address (I hope I am wrong on this). What if the link no longer works on their end? will the script still function? 

This is the line I am talking about: 
</script>src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.3.0/jquery.min.js"></script>


</script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.3.0/jquery.min.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

I guess I can copy the code (below) and save it on a notepad document, upload it to the sever and change the line to make it point to the notepad file am I correct? 


```
/*
 * jQuery JavaScript Library v1.3
 * http://jquery.com/
 *
 * Copyright (c) 2009 John Resig
 * Dual licensed under the MIT and GPL licenses.
 * http://docs.jquery.com/License
 *
 * Date: 2009-01-13 12:50:31 -0500 (Tue, 13 Jan 2009)
 * Revision: 6104
 */
(function(){var l=this,g,x=l.jQuery,o=l.$,n=l.jQuery=l.$=function(D,E){return new n.fn.init(D,E)},C=/^[^<]*(<(.|\s)+>)[^>]*$|^#([\w-]+)$/,f=/^.[^:#\[\.,]*$/;n.fn=n.prototype={init:function(D,G){D=D||document;if(D.nodeType){this[0]=D;this.length=1;this.context=D;return this}if(typeof D==="string"){var F=C.exec(D);if(F&&(F[1]||!G)){if(F[1]){D=n.clean([F[1]],G)}else{var H=document.getElementById(F[3]);if(H){if(H.id!=F[3]){return n().find(D)}var E=n(H);E.context=document;E.selector=D;return E}D=[]}}else{return n(G).find(D)}}else{if(n.isFunction(D)){return n(document).ready(D)}}if(D.selector&&D.context){this.selector=D.selector;this.context=D.context}return this.setArray(n.makeArray(D))},selector:"",jquery:"1.3",size:function(){return this.length},get:function(D){return D===g?n.makeArray(this):this[D]},pushStack:function(E,G,D){var F=n(E);F.prevObject=this;F.context=this.context;if(G==="find"){F.selector=this.selector+(this.selector?" ":"")+D}else{if(G){F.selector=this.selector+"."+G+"("+D+")"}}return F},setArray:function(D){this.length=0;Array.prototype.push.apply(this,D);return this},each:function(E,D){return n.each(this,E,D)},index:function(D){return n.inArray(D&&D.jquery?D[0]:D,this)},attr:function(E,G,F){var D=E;if(typeof E==="string"){if(G===g){return this[0]&&n[F||"attr"](this[0],E)}else{D={};D[E]=G}}return this.each(function(H){for(E in D){n.attr(F?this.style:this,E,n.prop(this,D[E],F,H,E))}})},css:function(D,E){if((D=="width"||D=="height")&&parseFloat(E)<0){E=g}return this.attr(D,E,"curCSS")},text:function(E){if(typeof E!=="object"&&E!=null){return this.empty().append((this[0]&&this[0].ownerDocument||document).createTextNode(E))}var D="";n.each(E||this,function(){n.each(this.childNodes,function(){if(this.nodeType!=8){D+=this.nodeType!=1?this.nodeValue:n.fn.text([this])}})});return D},wrapAll:function(D){if(this[0]){var E=n(D,this[0].ownerDocument).clone();if(this[0].parentNode){E.insertBefore(this[0])}E.map(function(){var F=this;while(F.firstChild){F=F.firstChild}return F}).append(this)}return this},wrapInner:function(D){return this.each(function(){n(this).contents().wrapAll(D)})},wrap:function(D){return this.each(function(){n(this).wrapAll(D)})},append:function(){return this.domManip(arguments,true,function(D){if(this.nodeType==1){this.appendChild(D)}})},prepend:function(){return this.domManip(arguments,true,function(D){if(this.nodeType==1){this.insertBefore(D,this.firstChild)}})},before:function(){return this.domManip(arguments,false,function(D){this.parentNode.insertBefore(D,this)})},after:function(){return this.domManip(arguments,false,function(D){this.parentNode.insertBefore(D,this.nextSibling)})},end:function(){return this.prevObject||n([])},push:[].push,find:function(D){if(this.length===1&&!/,/.test(D)){var F=this.pushStack([],"find",D);F.length=0;n.find(D,this[0],F);return F}else{var E=n.map(this,function(G){return n.find(D,G)});return this.pushStack(/[^+>] [^+>]/.test(D)?n.unique(E):E,"find",D)}},clone:function(E){var D=this.map(function(){if(!n.support.noCloneEvent&&!n.isXMLDoc(this)){var H=this.cloneNode(true),G=document.createElement("div");G.appendChild(H);return n.clean([G.innerHTML])[0]}else{return this.cloneNode(true)}});var F=D.find("*").andSelf().each(function(){if(this[h]!==g){this[h]=null}});if(E===true){this.find("*").andSelf().each(function(H){if(this.nodeType==3){return}var G=n.data(this,"events");for(var J in G){for(var I in G[J]){n.event.add(F[H],J,G[J][I],G[J][I].data)}}})}return D},filter:function(D){return this.pushStack(n.isFunction(D)&&n.grep(this,function(F,E){return D.call(F,E)})||n.multiFilter(D,n.grep(this,function(E){return E.nodeType===1})),"filter",D)},closest:function(D){var E=n.expr.match.POS.test(D)?n(D):null;return this.map(function(){var F=this;while(F&&F.ownerDocument){if(E?E.index(F)>-1:n(F).is(D)){return F}F=F.parentNode}})},not:function(D){if(typeof D==="string"){if(f.test(D)){return this.pushStack(n.multiFilter(D,this,true),"not",D)}else{D=n.multiFilter(D,this)}}var E=D.length&&D[D.length-1]!==g&&!D.nodeType;return this.filter(function(){return E?n.inArray(this,D)<0:this!=D})},add:function(D){return this.pushStack(n.unique(n.merge(this.get(),typeof D==="string"?n(D):n.makeArray(D))))},is:function(D){return !!D&&n.multiFilter(D,this).length>0},hasClass:function(D){return !!D&&this.is("."+D)},val:function(J){if(J===g){var D=this[0];if(D){if(n.nodeName(D,"option")){return(D.attributes.value||{}).specified?D.value:D.text}if(n.nodeName(D,"select")){var H=D.selectedIndex,K=[],L=D.options,G=D.type=="select-one";if(H<0){return null}for(var E=G?H:0,I=G?H+1:L.length;E<I;E++){var F=L[E];if(F.selected){J=n(F).val();if(G){return J}K.push(J)}}return K}return(D.value||"").replace(/\r/g,"")}return g}if(typeof J==="number"){J+=""}return this.each(function(){if(this.nodeType!=1){return}if(n.isArray(J)&&/radio|checkbox/.test(this.type)){this.checked=(n.inArray(this.value,J)>=0||n.inArray(this.name,J)>=0)}else{if(n.nodeName(this,"select")){var M=n.makeArray(J);n("option",this).each(function(){this.selected=(n.inArray(this.value,M)>=0||n.inArray(this.text,M)>=0)});if(!M.length){this.selectedIndex=-1}}else{this.value=J}}})},html:function(D){return D===g?(this[0]?this[0].innerHTML:null):this.empty().append(D)},replaceWith:function(D){return this.after(D).remove()},eq:function(D){return this.slice(D,+D+1)},slice:function(){return this.pushStack(Array.prototype.slice.apply(this,arguments),"slice",Array.prototype.slice.call(arguments).join(","))},map:function(D){return this.pushStack(n.map(this,function(F,E){return D.call(F,E,F)}))},andSelf:function(){return this.add(this.prevObject)},domManip:function(J,M,L){if(this[0]){var I=(this[0].ownerDocument||this[0]).createDocumentFragment(),F=n.clean(J,(this[0].ownerDocument||this[0]),I),H=I.firstChild,D=this.length>1?I.cloneNode(true):I;if(H){for(var G=0,E=this.length;G<E;G++){L.call(K(this[G],H),G>0?D.cloneNode(true):I)}}if(F){n.each(F,y)}}return this;function K(N,O){return M&&n.nodeName(N,"table")&&n.nodeName(O,"tr")?(N.getElementsByTagName("tbody")[0]||N.appendChild(N.ownerDocument.createElement("tbody"))):N}}};n.fn.init.prototype=n.fn;function y(D,E){if(E.src){n.ajax({url:E.src,async:false,dataType:"script"})}else{n.globalEval(E.text||E.textContent||E.innerHTML||"")}if(E.parentNode){E.parentNode.removeChild(E)}}function e(){return +new Date}n.extend=n.fn.extend=function(){var I=arguments[0]||{},G=1,H=arguments.length,D=false,F;if(typeof I==="boolean"){D=I;I=arguments[1]||{};G=2}if(typeof I!=="object"&&!n.isFunction(I)){I={}}if(H==G){I=this;--G}for(;G<H;G++){if((F=arguments[G])!=null){for(var E in F){var J=I[E],K=F[E];if(I===K){continue}if(D&&K&&typeof K==="object"&&!K.nodeType){I[E]=n.extend(D,J||(K.length!=null?[]:{}),K)}else{if(K!==g){I[E]=K}}}}}return I};var b=/z-?index|font-?weight|opacity|zoom|line-?height/i,p=document.defaultView||{},r=Object.prototype.toString;n.extend({noConflict:function(D){l.$=o;if(D){l.jQuery=x}return n},isFunction:function(D){return r.call(D)==="[object Function]"},isArray:function(D){return r.call(D)==="[object Array]"},isXMLDoc:function(D){return D.documentElement&&!D.body||D.tagName&&D.ownerDocument&&!D.ownerDocument.body},globalEval:function(F){F=n.trim(F);if(F){var E=document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0]||document.documentElement,D=document.createElement("script");D.type="text/javascript";if(n.support.scriptEval){D.appendChild(document.createTextNode(F))}else{D.text=F}E.insertBefore(D,E.firstChild);E.removeChild(D)}},nodeName:function(E,D){return E.nodeName&&E.nodeName.toUpperCase()==D.toUpperCase()},each:function(F,J,E){var D,G=0,H=F.length;if(E){if(H===g){for(D in F){if(J.apply(F[D],E)===false){break}}}else{for(;G<H;){if(J.apply(F[G++],E)===false){break}}}}else{if(H===g){for(D in F){if(J.call(F[D],D,F[D])===false){break}}}else{for(var I=F[0];G<H&&J.call(I,G,I)!==false;I=F[++G]){}}}return F},prop:function(G,H,F,E,D){if(n.isFunction(H)){H=H.call(G,E)}return typeof H==="number"&&F=="curCSS"&&!b.test(D)?H+"px":H},className:{add:function(D,E){n.each((E||"").split(/\s+/),function(F,G){if(D.nodeType==1&&!n.className.has(D.className,G)){D.className+=(D.className?" ":"")+G}})},remove:function(D,E){if(D.nodeType==1){D.className=E!==g?n.grep(D.className.split(/\s+/),function(F){return !n.className.has(E,F)}).join(" "):""}},has:function(E,D){return n.inArray(D,(E.className||E).toString().split(/\s+/))>-1}},swap:function(G,F,H){var D={};for(var E in F){D[E]=G.style[E];G.style[E]=F[E]}H.call(G);for(var E in F){G.style[E]=D[E]}},css:function(F,D,H){if(D=="width"||D=="height"){var J,E={position:"absolute",visibility:"hidden",display:"block"},I=D=="width"?["Left","Right"]:["Top","Bottom"];function G(){J=D=="width"?F.offsetWidth:F.offsetHeight;var L=0,K=0;n.each(I,function(){L+=parseFloat(n.curCSS(F,"padding"+this,true))||0;K+=parseFloat(n.curCSS(F,"border"+this+"Width",true))||0});J-=Math.round(L+K)}if(n(F).is(":visible")){G()}else{n.swap(F,E,G)}return Math.max(0,J)}return n.curCSS(F,D,H)},curCSS:function(H,E,F){var K,D=H.style;if(E=="opacity"&&!n.support.opacity){K=n.attr(D,"opacity");return K==""?"1":K}if(E.match(/float/i)){E=v}if(!F&&D&&D[E]){K=D[E]}else{if(p.getComputedStyle){if(E.match(/float/i)){E="float"}E=E.replace(/([A-Z])/g,"-$1").toLowerCase();var L=p.getComputedStyle(H,null);if(L){K=L.getPropertyValue(E)}if(E=="opacity"&&K==""){K="1"}}else{if(H.currentStyle){var I=E.replace(/\-(\w)/g,function(M,N){return N.toUpperCase()});K=H.currentStyle[E]||H.currentStyle[I];if(!/^\d+(px)?$/i.test(K)&&/^\d/.test(K)){var G=D.left,J=H.runtimeStyle.left;H.runtimeStyle.left=H.currentStyle.left;D.left=K||0;K=D.pixelLeft+"px";D.left=G;H.runtimeStyle.left=J}}}}return K},clean:function(E,J,H){J=J||document;if(typeof J.createElement==="undefined"){J=J.ownerDocument||J[0]&&J[0].ownerDocument||document}if(!H&&E.length===1&&typeof E[0]==="string"){var G=/^<(\w+)\s*\/?>$/.exec(E[0]);if(G){return[J.createElement(G[1])]}}var F=[],D=[],K=J.createElement("div");n.each(E,function(O,Q){if(typeof Q==="number"){Q+=""}if(!Q){return}if(typeof Q==="string"){Q=Q.replace(/(<(\w+)[^>]*?)\/>/g,function(S,T,R){return R.match(/^(abbr|br|col|img|input|link|meta|param|hr|area|embed)$/i)?S:T+"></"+R+">"});var N=n.trim(Q).toLowerCase();var P=!N.indexOf("<opt")&&[1,"<select multiple='multiple'>","</select>"]||!N.indexOf("<leg")&&[1,"<fieldset>","</fieldset>"]||N.match(/^<(thead|tbody|tfoot|colg|cap)/)&&[1,"<table>","</table>"]||!N.indexOf("<tr")&&[2,"<table><tbody>","</tbody></table>"]||(!N.indexOf("<td")||!N.indexOf("<th"))&&[3,"<table><tbody><tr>","</tr></tbody></table>"]||!N.indexOf("<col")&&[2,"<table><tbody></tbody><colgroup>","</colgroup></table>"]||!n.support.htmlSerialize&&[1,"div<div>","</div>"]||[0,"",""];K.innerHTML=P[1]+Q+P[2];while(P[0]--){K=K.lastChild}if(!n.support.tbody){var M=!N.indexOf("<table")&&N.indexOf("<tbody")<0?K.firstChild&&K.firstChild.childNodes:P[1]=="<table>"&&N.indexOf("<tbody")<0?K.childNodes:[];for(var L=M.length-1;L>=0;--L){if(n.nodeName(M[L],"tbody")&&!M[L].childNodes.length){M[L].parentNode.removeChild(M[L])}}}if(!n.support.leadingWhitespace&&/^\s/.test(Q)){K.insertBefore(J.createTextNode(Q.match(/^\s*/)[0]),K.firstChild)}Q=n.makeArray(K.childNodes)}if(Q.nodeType){F.push(Q)}else{F=n.merge(F,Q)}});if(H){for(var I=0;F[I];I++){if(n.nodeName(F[I],"script")&&(!F[I].type||F[I].type.toLowerCase()==="text/javascript")){D.push(F[I].parentNode?F[I].parentNode.removeChild(F[I]):F[I])}else{if(F[I].nodeType===1){F.splice.apply(F,[I+1,0].concat(n.makeArray(F[I].getElementsByTagName("script"))))}H.appendChild(F[I])}}return D}return F},attr:function(I,F,J){if(!I||I.nodeType==3||I.nodeType==8){return g}var G=!n.isXMLDoc(I),K=J!==g;F=G&&n.props[F]||F;if(I.tagName){var E=/href|src|style/.test(F);if(F=="selected"&&I.parentNode){I.parentNode.selectedIndex}if(F in I&&G&&!E){if(K){if(F=="type"&&n.nodeName(I,"input")&&I.parentNode){throw"type property can't be changed"}I[F]=J}if(n.nodeName(I,"form")&&I.getAttributeNode(F)){return I.getAttributeNode(F).nodeValue}if(F=="tabIndex"){var H=I.getAttributeNode("tabIndex");return H&&H.specified?H.value:I.nodeName.match(/^(a|area|button|input|object|select|textarea)$/i)?0:g}return I[F]}if(!n.support.style&&G&&F=="style"){return n.attr(I.style,"cssText",J)}if(K){I.setAttribute(F,""+J)}var D=!n.support.hrefNormalized&&G&&E?I.getAttribute(F,2):I.getAttribute(F);return D===null?g:D}if(!n.support.opacity&&F=="opacity"){if(K){I.zoom=1;I.filter=(I.filter||"").replace(/alpha\([^)]*\)/,"")+(parseInt(J)+""=="NaN"?"":"alpha(opacity="+J*100+")")}return I.filter&&I.filter.indexOf("opacity=")>=0?(parseFloat(I.filter.match(/opacity=([^)]*)/)[1])/100)+"":""}F=F.replace(/-([a-z])/ig,function(L,M){return M.toUpperCase()});if(K){I[F]=J}return I[F]},trim:function(D){return(D||"").replace(/^\s+|\s+$/g,"")},makeArray:function(F){var D=[];if(F!=null){var E=F.length;if(E==null||typeof F==="string"||n.isFunction(F)||F.setInterval){D[0]=F}else{while(E){D[--E]=F[E]}}}return D},inArray:function(F,G){for(var D=0,E=G.length;D<E;D++){if(G[D]===F){return D}}return -1},merge:function(G,D){var E=0,F,H=G.length;if(!n.support.getAll){while((F=D[E++])!=null){if(F.nodeType!=8){G[H++]=F}}}else{while((F=D[E++])!=null){G[H++]=F}}return G},unique:function(J){var E=[],D={};try{for(var F=0,G=J.length;F<G;F++){var I=n.data(J[F]);if(!D[I]){D[I]=true;E.push(J[F])}}}catch(H){E=J}return E},grep:function(E,I,D){var F=[];for(var G=0,H=E.length;G<H;G++){if(!D!=!I(E[G],G)){F.push(E[G])}}return F},map:function(D,I){var E=[];for(var F=0,G=D.length;F<G;F++){var H=I(D[F],F);if(H!=null){E[E.length]=H}}return E.concat.apply([],E)}});var B=navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase();n.browser={version:(B.match(/.+(?:rv|it|ra|ie)[\/: ]([\d.]+)/)||[0,"0"])[1],safari:/webkit/.test(B),opera:/opera/.test(B),msie:/msie/.test(B)&&!/opera/.test(B),mozilla:/mozilla/.test(B)&&!/(compatible|webkit)/.test(B)};n.each({parent:function(D){return D.parentNode},parents:function(D){return n.dir(D,"parentNode")},next:function(D){return n.nth(D,2,"nextSibling")},prev:function(D){return n.nth(D,2,"previousSibling")},nextAll:function(D){return n.dir(D,"nextSibling")},prevAll:function(D){return n.dir(D,"previousSibling")},siblings:function(D){return n.sibling(D.parentNode.firstChild,D)},children:function(D){return n.sibling(D.firstChild)},contents:function(D){return n.nodeName(D,"iframe")?D.contentDocument||D.contentWindow.document:n.makeArray(D.childNodes)}},function(D,E){n.fn[D]=function(F){var G=n.map(this,E);if(F&&typeof F=="string"){G=n.multiFilter(F,G)}return this.pushStack(n.unique(G),D,F)}});n.each({appendTo:"append",prependTo:"prepend",insertBefore:"before",insertAfter:"after",replaceAll:"replaceWith"},function(D,E){n.fn[D]=function(){var F=arguments;return this.each(function(){for(var G=0,H=F.length;G<H;G++){n(F[G])[E](this)}})}});n.each({removeAttr:function(D){n.attr(this,D,"");if(this.nodeType==1){this.removeAttribute(D)}},addClass:function(D){n.className.add(this,D)},removeClass:function(D){n.className.remove(this,D)},toggleClass:function(E,D){if(typeof D!=="boolean"){D=!n.className.has(this,E)}n.className[D?"add":"remove"](this,E)},remove:function(D){if(!D||n.filter(D,[this]).length){n("*",this).add([this]).each(function(){n.event.remove(this);n.removeData(this)});if(this.parentNode){this.parentNode.removeChild(this)}}},empty:function(){n(">*",this).remove();while(this.firstChild){this.removeChild(this.firstChild)}}},function(D,E){n.fn[D]=function(){return this.each(E,arguments)}});function j(D,E){return D[0]&&parseInt(n.curCSS(D[0],E,true),10)||0}var h="jQuery"+e(),u=0,z={};n.extend({cache:{},data:function(E,D,F){E=E==l?z:E;var G=E[h];if(!G){G=E[h]=++u}if(D&&!n.cache[G]){n.cache[G]={}}if(F!==g){n.cache[G][D]=F}return D?n.cache[G][D]:G},removeData:function(E,D){E=E==l?z:E;var G=E[h];if(D){if(n.cache[G]){delete n.cache[G][D];D="";for(D in n.cache[G]){break}if(!D){n.removeData(E)}}}else{try{delete E[h]}catch(F){if(E.removeAttribute){E.removeAttribute(h)}}delete n.cache[G]}},queue:function(E,D,G){if(E){D=(D||"fx")+"queue";var F=n.data(E,D);if(!F||n.isArray(G)){F=n.data(E,D,n.makeArray(G))}else{if(G){F.push(G)}}}return F},dequeue:function(G,F){var D=n.queue(G,F),E=D.shift();if(!F||F==="fx"){E=D[0]}if(E!==g){E.call(G)}}});n.fn.extend({data:function(D,F){var G=D.split(".");G[1]=G[1]?"."+G[1]:"";if(F===g){var E=this.triggerHandler("getData"+G[1]+"!",[G[0]]);if(E===g&&this.length){E=n.data(this[0],D)}return E===g&&G[1]?this.data(G[0]):E}else{return this.trigger("setData"+G[1]+"!",[G[0],F]).each(function(){n.data(this,D,F)})}},removeData:function(D){return this.each(function(){n.removeData(this,D)})},queue:function(D,E){if(typeof D!=="string"){E=D;D="fx"}if(E===g){return n.queue(this[0],D)}return this.each(function(){var F=n.queue(this,D,E);if(D=="fx"&&F.length==1){F[0].call(this)}})},dequeue:function(D){return this.each(function(){n.dequeue(this,D)})}});
/*
 * Sizzle CSS Selector Engine - v0.9.1
 *  Copyright 2009, The Dojo Foundation
 *  Released under the MIT, BSD, and GPL Licenses.
 *  More information: http://sizzlejs.com/
 */
(function(){var N=/((?:\((?:\([^()]+\)|[^()]+)+\)|\[(?:\[[^[\]]*\]|[^[\]]+)+\]|\\.|[^ >+~,(\[]+)+|[>+~])(\s*,\s*)?/g,I=0,F=Object.prototype.toString;var E=function(ae,S,aa,V){aa=aa||[];S=S||document;if(S.nodeType!==1&&S.nodeType!==9){return[]}if(!ae||typeof ae!=="string"){return aa}var ab=[],ac,Y,ah,ag,Z,R,Q=true;N.lastIndex=0;while((ac=N.exec(ae))!==null){ab.push(ac[1]);if(ac[2]){R=RegExp.rightContext;break}}if(ab.length>1&&G.match.POS.exec(ae)){if(ab.length===2&&G.relative[ab[0]]){var U="",X;while((X=G.match.POS.exec(ae))){U+=X[0];ae=ae.replace(G.match.POS,"")}Y=E.filter(U,E(/\s$/.test(ae)?ae+"*":ae,S))}else{Y=G.relative[ab[0]]?[S]:E(ab.shift(),S);while(ab.length){var P=[];ae=ab.shift();if(G.relative[ae]){ae+=ab.shift()}for(var af=0,ad=Y.length;af<ad;af++){E(ae,Y[af],P)}Y=P}}}else{var ai=V?{expr:ab.pop(),set:D(V)}:E.find(ab.pop(),ab.length===1&&S.parentNode?S.parentNode:S);Y=E.filter(ai.expr,ai.set);if(ab.length>0){ah=D(Y)}else{Q=false}while(ab.length){var T=ab.pop(),W=T;if(!G.relative[T]){T=""}else{W=ab.pop()}if(W==null){W=S}G.relative[T](ah,W,M(S))}}if(!ah){ah=Y}if(!ah){throw"Syntax error, unrecognized expression: "+(T||ae)}if(F.call(ah)==="[object Array]"){if(!Q){aa.push.apply(aa,ah)}else{if(S.nodeType===1){for(var af=0;ah[af]!=null;af++){if(ah[af]&&(ah[af]===true||ah[af].nodeType===1&&H(S,ah[af]))){aa.push(Y[af])}}}else{for(var af=0;ah[af]!=null;af++){if(ah[af]&&ah[af].nodeType===1){aa.push(Y[af])}}}}}else{D(ah,aa)}if(R){E(R,S,aa,V)}return aa};E.matches=function(P,Q){return E(P,null,null,Q)};E.find=function(V,S){var W,Q;if(!V){return[]}for(var R=0,P=G.order.length;R<P;R++){var T=G.order[R],Q;if((Q=G.match[T].exec(V))){var U=RegExp.leftContext;if(U.substr(U.length-1)!=="\\"){Q[1]=(Q[1]||"").replace(/\\/g,"");W=G.find[T](Q,S);if(W!=null){V=V.replace(G.match[T],"");break}}}}if(!W){W=S.getElementsByTagName("*")}return{set:W,expr:V}};E.filter=function(S,ac,ad,T){var Q=S,Y=[],ah=ac,V,ab;while(S&&ac.length){for(var U in G.filter){if((V=G.match[U].exec(S))!=null){var Z=G.filter[U],R=null,X=0,aa,ag;ab=false;if(ah==Y){Y=[]}if(G.preFilter[U]){V=G.preFilter[U](V,ah,ad,Y,T);if(!V){ab=aa=true}else{if(V===true){continue}else{if(V[0]===true){R=[];var W=null,af;for(var ae=0;(af=ah[ae])!==g;ae++){if(af&&W!==af){R.push(af);W=af}}}}}}if(V){for(var ae=0;(ag=ah[ae])!==g;ae++){if(ag){if(R&&ag!=R[X]){X++}aa=Z(ag,V,X,R);var P=T^!!aa;if(ad&&aa!=null){if(P){ab=true}else{ah[ae]=false}}else{if(P){Y.push(ag);ab=true}}}}}if(aa!==g){if(!ad){ah=Y}S=S.replace(G.match[U],"");if(!ab){return[]}break}}}S=S.replace(/\s*,\s*/,"");if(S==Q){if(ab==null){throw"Syntax error, unrecognized expression: "+S}else{break}}Q=S}return ah};var G=E.selectors={order:["ID","NAME","TAG"],match:{ID:/#((?:[\w\u00c0-\uFFFF_-]|\\.)+)/,CLASS:/\.((?:[\w\u00c0-\uFFFF_-]|\\.)+)/,NAME:/\[name=['"]*((?:[\w\u00c0-\uFFFF_-]|\\.)+)['"]*\]/,ATTR:/\[\s*((?:[\w\u00c0-\uFFFF_-]|\\.)+)\s*(?:(\S?=)\s*(['"]*)(.*?)\3|)\s*\]/,TAG:/^((?:[\w\u00c0-\uFFFF\*_-]|\\.)+)/,CHILD:/:(only|nth|last|first)-child(?:\((even|odd|[\dn+-]*)\))?/,POS:/:(nth|eq|gt|lt|first|last|even|odd)(?:\((\d*)\))?(?=[^-]|$)/,PSEUDO:/:((?:[\w\u00c0-\uFFFF_-]|\\.)+)(?:\((['"]*)((?:\([^\)]+\)|[^\2\(\)]*)+)\2\))?/},attrMap:{"class":"className","for":"htmlFor"},attrHandle:{href:function(P){return P.getAttribute("href")}},relative:{"+":function(T,Q){for(var R=0,P=T.length;R<P;R++){var S=T[R];if(S){var U=S.previousSibling;while(U&&U.nodeType!==1){U=U.previousSibling}T[R]=typeof Q==="string"?U||false:U===Q}}if(typeof Q==="string"){E.filter(Q,T,true)}},">":function(U,Q,V){if(typeof Q==="string"&&!/\W/.test(Q)){Q=V?Q:Q.toUpperCase();for(var R=0,P=U.length;R<P;R++){var T=U[R];if(T){var S=T.parentNode;U[R]=S.nodeName===Q?S:false}}}else{for(var R=0,P=U.length;R<P;R++){var T=U[R];if(T){U[R]=typeof Q==="string"?T.parentNode:T.parentNode===Q}}if(typeof Q==="string"){E.filter(Q,U,true)}}},"":function(S,Q,U){var R="done"+(I++),P=O;if(!Q.match(/\W/)){var T=Q=U?Q:Q.toUpperCase();P=L}P("parentNode",Q,R,S,T,U)},"~":function(S,Q,U){var R="done"+(I++),P=O;if(typeof Q==="string"&&!Q.match(/\W/)){var T=Q=U?Q:Q.toUpperCase();P=L}P("previousSibling",Q,R,S,T,U)}},find:{ID:function(Q,R){if(R.getElementById){var P=R.getElementById(Q[1]);return P?[P]:[]}},NAME:function(P,Q){return Q.getElementsByName?Q.getElementsByName(P[1]):null},TAG:function(P,Q){return Q.getElementsByTagName(P[1])}},preFilter:{CLASS:function(S,Q,R,P,U){S=" "+S[1].replace(/\\/g,"")+" ";for(var T=0;Q[T];T++){if(U^(" "+Q[T].className+" ").indexOf(S)>=0){if(!R){P.push(Q[T])}}else{if(R){Q[T]=false}}}return false},ID:function(P){return P[1].replace(/\\/g,"")},TAG:function(Q,P){for(var R=0;!P[R];R++){}return M(P[R])?Q[1]:Q[1].toUpperCase()},CHILD:function(P){if(P[1]=="nth"){var Q=/(-?)(\d*)n((?:\+|-)?\d*)/.exec(P[2]=="even"&&"2n"||P[2]=="odd"&&"2n+1"||!/\D/.test(P[2])&&"0n+"+P[2]||P[2]);P[2]=(Q[1]+(Q[2]||1))-0;P[3]=Q[3]-0}P[0]="done"+(I++);return P},ATTR:function(Q){var P=Q[1];if(G.attrMap[P]){Q[1]=G.attrMap[P]}if(Q[2]==="~="){Q[4]=" "+Q[4]+" "}return Q},PSEUDO:function(T,Q,R,P,U){if(T[1]==="not"){if(T[3].match(N).length>1){T[3]=E(T[3],null,null,Q)}else{var S=E.filter(T[3],Q,R,true^U);if(!R){P.push.apply(P,S)}return false}}else{if(G.match.POS.test(T[0])){return true}}return T},POS:function(P){P.unshift(true);return P}},filters:{enabled:function(P){return P.disabled===false&&P.type!=="hidden"},disabled:function(P){return P.disabled===true},checked:function(P){return P.checked===true},selected:function(P){P.parentNode.selectedIndex;return P.selected===true},parent:function(P){return !!P.firstChild},empty:function(P){return !P.firstChild},has:function(R,Q,P){return !!E(P[3],R).length},header:function(P){return/h\d/i.test(P.nodeName)},text:function(P){return"text"===P.type},radio:function(P){return"radio"===P.type},checkbox:function(P){return"checkbox"===P.type},file:function(P){return"file"===P.type},password:function(P){return"password"===P.type},submit:function(P){return"submit"===P.type},image:function(P){return"image"===P.type},reset:function(P){return"reset"===P.type},button:function(P){return"button"===P.type||P.nodeName.toUpperCase()==="BUTTON"},input:function(P){return/input|select|textarea|button/i.test(P.nodeName)}},setFilters:{first:function(Q,P){return P===0},last:function(R,Q,P,S){return Q===S.length-1},even:function(Q,P){return P%2===0},odd:function(Q,P){return P%2===1},lt:function(R,Q,P){return Q<P[3]-0},gt:function(R,Q,P){return Q>P[3]-0},nth:function(R,Q,P){return P[3]-0==Q},eq:function(R,Q,P){return P[3]-0==Q}},filter:{CHILD:function(P,S){var V=S[1],W=P.parentNode;var U="child"+W.childNodes.length;if(W&&(!W[U]||!P.nodeIndex)){var T=1;for(var Q=W.firstChild;Q;Q=Q.nextSibling){if(Q.nodeType==1){Q.nodeIndex=T++}}W[U]=T-1}if(V=="first"){return P.nodeIndex==1}else{if(V=="last"){return P.nodeIndex==W[U]}else{if(V=="only"){return W[U]==1}else{if(V=="nth"){var Y=false,R=S[2],X=S[3];if(R==1&&X==0){return true}if(R==0){if(P.nodeIndex==X){Y=true}}else{if((P.nodeIndex-X)%R==0&&(P.nodeIndex-X)/R>=0){Y=true}}return Y}}}}},PSEUDO:function(V,R,S,W){var Q=R[1],T=G.filters[Q];if(T){return T(V,S,R,W)}else{if(Q==="contains"){return(V.textContent||V.innerText||"").indexOf(R[3])>=0}else{if(Q==="not"){var U=R[3];for(var S=0,P=U.length;S<P;S++){if(U[S]===V){return false}}return true}}}},ID:function(Q,P){return Q.nodeType===1&&Q.getAttribute("id")===P},TAG:function(Q,P){return(P==="*"&&Q.nodeType===1)||Q.nodeName===P},CLASS:function(Q,P){return P.test(Q.className)},ATTR:function(T,R){var P=G.attrHandle[R[1]]?G.attrHandle[R[1]](T):T[R[1]]||T.getAttribute(R[1]),U=P+"",S=R[2],Q=R[4];return P==null?false:S==="="?U===Q:S==="*="?U.indexOf(Q)>=0:S==="~="?(" "+U+" ").indexOf(Q)>=0:!R[4]?P:S==="!="?U!=Q:S==="^="?U.indexOf(Q)===0:S==="$="?U.substr(U.length-Q.length)===Q:S==="|="?U===Q||U.substr(0,Q.length+1)===Q+"-":false},POS:function(T,Q,R,U){var P=Q[2],S=G.setFilters[P];if(S){return S(T,R,Q,U)}}}};for(var K in G.match){G.match[K]=RegExp(G.match[K].source+/(?![^\[]*\])(?![^\(]*\))/.source)}var D=function(Q,P){Q=Array.prototype.slice.call(Q);if(P){P.push.apply(P,Q);return P}return Q};try{Array.prototype.slice.call(document.documentElement.childNodes)}catch(J){D=function(T,S){var Q=S||[];if(F.call(T)==="[object Array]"){Array.prototype.push.apply(Q,T)}else{if(typeof T.length==="number"){for(var R=0,P=T.length;R<P;R++){Q.push(T[R])}}else{for(var R=0;T[R];R++){Q.push(T[R])}}}return Q}}(function(){var Q=document.createElement("form"),R="script"+(new Date).getTime();Q.innerHTML="<input name='"+R+"'/>";var P=document.documentElement;P.insertBefore(Q,P.firstChild);if(!!document.getElementById(R)){G.find.ID=function(T,U){if(U.getElementById){var S=U.getElementById(T[1]);return S?S.id===T[1]||S.getAttributeNode&&S.getAttributeNode("id").nodeValue===T[1]?[S]:g:[]}};G.filter.ID=function(U,S){var T=U.getAttributeNode&&U.getAttributeNode("id");return U.nodeType===1&&T&&T.nodeValue===S}}P.removeChild(Q)})();(function(){var P=document.createElement("div");P.appendChild(document.createComment(""));if(P.getElementsByTagName("*").length>0){G.find.TAG=function(Q,U){var T=U.getElementsByTagName(Q[1]);if(Q[1]==="*"){var S=[];for(var R=0;T[R];R++){if(T[R].nodeType===1){S.push(T[R])}}T=S}return T}}P.innerHTML="<a href='#'></a>";if(P.firstChild.getAttribute("href")!=="#"){G.attrHandle.href=function(Q){return Q.getAttribute("href",2)}}})();if(document.querySelectorAll){(function(){var P=E;E=function(T,S,Q,R){S=S||document;if(!R&&S.nodeType===9){try{return D(S.querySelectorAll(T),Q)}catch(U){}}return P(T,S,Q,R)};E.find=P.find;E.filter=P.filter;E.selectors=P.selectors;E.matches=P.matches})()}if(document.documentElement.getElementsByClassName){G.order.splice(1,0,"CLASS");G.find.CLASS=function(P,Q){return Q.getElementsByClassName(P[1])}}function L(Q,W,V,Z,X,Y){for(var T=0,R=Z.length;T<R;T++){var P=Z[T];if(P){P=P[Q];var U=false;while(P&&P.nodeType){var S=P[V];if(S){U=Z[S];break}if(P.nodeType===1&&!Y){P[V]=T}if(P.nodeName===W){U=P;break}P=P[Q]}Z[T]=U}}}function O(Q,V,U,Y,W,X){for(var S=0,R=Y.length;S<R;S++){var P=Y[S];if(P){P=P[Q];var T=false;while(P&&P.nodeType){if(P[U]){T=Y[P[U]];break}if(P.nodeType===1){if(!X){P[U]=S}if(typeof V!=="string"){if(P===V){T=true;break}}else{if(E.filter(V,[P]).length>0){T=P;break}}}P=P[Q]}Y[S]=T}}}var H=document.compareDocumentPosition?function(Q,P){return Q.compareDocumentPosition(P)&16}:function(Q,P){return Q!==P&&(Q.contains?Q.contains(P):true)};var M=function(P){return P.documentElement&&!P.body||P.tagName&&P.ownerDocument&&!P.ownerDocument.body};n.find=E;n.filter=E.filter;n.expr=E.selectors;n.expr[":"]=n.expr.filters;E.selectors.filters.hidden=function(P){return"hidden"===P.type||n.css(P,"display")==="none"||n.css(P,"visibility")==="hidden"};E.selectors.filters.visible=function(P){return"hidden"!==P.type&&n.css(P,"display")!=="none"&&n.css(P,"visibility")!=="hidden"};E.selectors.filters.animated=function(P){return n.grep(n.timers,function(Q){return P===Q.elem}).length};n.multiFilter=function(R,P,Q){if(Q){R=":not("+R+")"}return E.matches(R,P)};n.dir=function(R,Q){var P=[],S=R[Q];while(S&&S!=document){if(S.nodeType==1){P.push(S)}S=S[Q]}return P};n.nth=function(T,P,R,S){P=P||1;var Q=0;for(;T;T=T[R]){if(T.nodeType==1&&++Q==P){break}}return T};n.sibling=function(R,Q){var P=[];for(;R;R=R.nextSibling){if(R.nodeType==1&&R!=Q){P.push(R)}}return P};return;l.Sizzle=E})();n.event={add:function(H,E,G,J){if(H.nodeType==3||H.nodeType==8){return}if(H.setInterval&&H!=l){H=l}if(!G.guid){G.guid=this.guid++}if(J!==g){var F=G;G=this.proxy(F);G.data=J}var D=n.data(H,"events")||n.data(H,"events",{}),I=n.data(H,"handle")||n.data(H,"handle",function(){return typeof n!=="undefined"&&!n.event.triggered?n.event.handle.apply(arguments.callee.elem,arguments):g});I.elem=H;n.each(E.split(/\s+/),function(L,M){var N=M.split(".");M=N.shift();G.type=N.slice().sort().join(".");var K=D[M];if(n.event.specialAll[M]){n.event.specialAll[M].setup.call(H,J,N)}if(!K){K=D[M]={};if(!n.event.special[M]||n.event.special[M].setup.call(H,J,N)===false){if(H.addEventListener){H.addEventListener(M,I,false)}else{if(H.attachEvent){H.attachEvent("on"+M,I)}}}}K[G.guid]=G;n.event.global[M]=true});H=null},guid:1,global:{},remove:function(J,G,I){if(J.nodeType==3||J.nodeType==8){return}var F=n.data(J,"events"),E,D;if(F){if(G===g||(typeof G==="string"&&G.charAt(0)==".")){for(var H in F){this.remove(J,H+(G||""))}}else{if(G.type){I=G.handler;G=G.type}n.each(G.split(/\s+/),function(L,N){var P=N.split(".");N=P.shift();var M=RegExp("(^|\\.)"+P.slice().sort().join(".*\\.")+"(\\.|$)");if(F[N]){if(I){delete F[N][I.guid]}else{for(var O in F[N]){if(M.test(F[N][O].type)){delete F[N][O]}}}if(n.event.specialAll[N]){n.event.specialAll[N].teardown.call(J,P)}for(E in F[N]){break}if(!E){if(!n.event.special[N]||n.event.special[N].teardown.call(J,P)===false){if(J.removeEventListener){J.removeEventListener(N,n.data(J,"handle"),false)}else{if(J.detachEvent){J.detachEvent("on"+N,n.data(J,"handle"))}}}E=null;delete F[N]}}})}for(E in F){break}if(!E){var K=n.data(J,"handle");if(K){K.elem=null}n.removeData(J,"events");n.removeData(J,"handle")}}},trigger:function(H,J,G,D){var F=H.type||H;if(!D){H=typeof H==="object"?H[h]?H:n.extend(n.Event(F),H):n.Event(F);if(F.indexOf("!")>=0){H.type=F=F.slice(0,-1);H.exclusive=true}if(!G){H.stopPropagation();if(this.global[F]){n.each(n.cache,function(){if(this.events&&this.events[F]){n.event.trigger(H,J,this.handle.elem)}})}}if(!G||G.nodeType==3||G.nodeType==8){return g}H.result=g;H.target=G;J=n.makeArray(J);J.unshift(H)}H.currentTarget=G;var I=n.data(G,"handle");if(I){I.apply(G,J)}if((!G[F]||(n.nodeName(G,"a")&&F=="click"))&&G["on"+F]&&G["on"+F].apply(G,J)===false){H.result=false}if(!D&&G[F]&&!H.isDefaultPrevented()&&!(n.nodeName(G,"a")&&F=="click")){this.triggered=true;try{G[F]()}catch(K){}}this.triggered=false;if(!H.isPropagationStopped()){var E=G.parentNode||G.ownerDocument;if(E){n.event.trigger(H,J,E,true)}}},handle:function(J){var I,D;J=arguments[0]=n.event.fix(J||l.event);var K=J.type.split(".");J.type=K.shift();I=!K.length&&!J.exclusive;var H=RegExp("(^|\\.)"+K.slice().sort().join(".*\\.")+"(\\.|$)");D=(n.data(this,"events")||{})[J.type];for(var F in D){var G=D[F];if(I||H.test(G.type)){J.handler=G;J.data=G.data;var E=G.apply(this,arguments);if(E!==g){J.result=E;if(E===false){J.preventDefault();J.stopPropagation()}}if(J.isImmediatePropagationStopped()){break}}}},props:"altKey attrChange attrName bubbles button cancelable charCode clientX clientY ctrlKey currentTarget data detail eventPhase fromElement handler keyCode metaKey newValue originalTarget pageX pageY prevValue relatedNode relatedTarget screenX screenY shiftKey srcElement target toElement view wheelDelta which".split(" "),fix:function(G){if(G[h]){return G}var E=G;G=n.Event(E);for(var F=this.props.length,I;F;){I=this.props[--F];G[I]=E[I]}if(!G.target){G.target=G.srcElement||document}if(G.target.nodeType==3){G.target=G.target.parentNode}if(!G.relatedTarget&&G.fromElement){G.relatedTarget=G.fromElement==G.target?G.toElement:G.fromElement}if(G.pageX==null&&G.clientX!=null){var H=document.documentElement,D=document.body;G.pageX=G.clientX+(H&&H.scrollLeft||D&&D.scrollLeft||0)-(H.clientLeft||0);G.pageY=G.clientY+(H&&H.scrollTop||D&&D.scrollTop||0)-(H.clientTop||0)}if(!G.which&&((G.charCode||G.charCode===0)?G.charCode:G.keyCode)){G.which=G.charCode||G.keyCode}if(!G.metaKey&&G.ctrlKey){G.metaKey=G.ctrlKey}if(!G.which&&G.button){G.which=(G.button&1?1:(G.button&2?3:(G.button&4?2:0)))}return G},proxy:function(E,D){D=D||function(){return E.apply(this,arguments)};D.guid=E.guid=E.guid||D.guid||this.guid++;return D},special:{ready:{setup:A,teardown:function(){}}},specialAll:{live:{setup:function(D,E){n.event.add(this,E[0],c)},teardown:function(F){if(F.length){var D=0,E=RegExp("(^|\\.)"+F[0]+"(\\.|$)");n.each((n.data(this,"events").live||{}),function(){if(E.test(this.type)){D++}});if(D<1){n.event.remove(this,F[0],c)}}}}}};n.Event=function(D){if(!this.preventDefault){return new n.Event(D)}if(D&&D.type){this.originalEvent=D;this.type=D.type;this.timeStamp=D.timeStamp}else{this.type=D}if(!this.timeStamp){this.timeStamp=e()}this[h]=true};function k(){return false}function t(){return true}n.Event.prototype={preventDefault:function(){this.isDefaultPrevented=t;var D=this.originalEvent;if(!D){return}if(D.preventDefault){D.preventDefault()}D.returnValue=false},stopPropagation:function(){this.isPropagationStopped=t;var D=this.originalEvent;if(!D){return}if(D.stopPropagation){D.stopPropagation()}D.cancelBubble=true},stopImmediatePropagation:function(){this.isImmediatePropagationStopped=t;this.stopPropagation()},isDefaultPrevented:k,isPropagationStopped:k,isImmediatePropagationStopped:k};var a=function(E){var D=E.relatedTarget;while(D&&D!=this){try{D=D.parentNode}catch(F){D=this}}if(D!=this){E.type=E.data;n.event.handle.apply(this,arguments)}};n.each({mouseover:"mouseenter",mouseout:"mouseleave"},function(E,D){n.event.special[D]={setup:function(){n.event.add(this,E,a,D)},teardown:function(){n.event.remove(this,E,a)}}});n.fn.extend({bind:function(E,F,D){return E=="unload"?this.one(E,F,D):this.each(function(){n.event.add(this,E,D||F,D&&F)})},one:function(F,G,E){var D=n.event.proxy(E||G,function(H){n(this).unbind(H,D);return(E||G).apply(this,arguments)});return this.each(function(){n.event.add(this,F,D,E&&G)})},unbind:function(E,D){return this.each(function(){n.event.remove(this,E,D)})},trigger:function(D,E){return this.each(function(){n.event.trigger(D,E,this)})},triggerHandler:function(D,F){if(this[0]){var E=n.Event(D);E.preventDefault();E.stopPropagation();n.event.trigger(E,F,this[0]);return E.result}},toggle:function(F){var D=arguments,E=1;while(E<D.length){n.event.proxy(F,D[E++])}return this.click(n.event.proxy(F,function(G){this.lastToggle=(this.lastToggle||0)%E;G.preventDefault();return D[this.lastToggle++].apply(this,arguments)||false}))},hover:function(D,E){return this.mouseenter(D).mouseleave(E)},ready:function(D){A();if(n.isReady){D.call(document,n)}else{n.readyList.push(D)}return this},live:function(F,E){var D=n.event.proxy(E);D.guid+=this.selector+F;n(document).bind(i(F,this.selector),this.selector,D);return this},die:function(E,D){n(document).unbind(i(E,this.selector),D?{guid:D.guid+this.selector+E}:null);return this}});function c(G){var D=RegExp("(^|\\.)"+G.type+"(\\.|$)"),F=true,E=[];n.each(n.data(this,"events").live||[],function(H,I){if(D.test(I.type)){var J=n(G.target).closest(I.data)[0];if(J){E.push({elem:J,fn:I})}}});n.each(E,function(){if(!G.isImmediatePropagationStopped()&&this.fn.call(this.elem,G,this.fn.data)===false){F=false}});return F}function i(E,D){return["live",E,D.replace(/\./g,"`").replace(/ /g,"|")].join(".")}n.extend({isReady:false,readyList:[],ready:function(){if(!n.isReady){n.isReady=true;if(n.readyList){n.each(n.readyList,function(){this.call(document,n)});n.readyList=null}n(document).triggerHandler("ready")}}});var w=false;function A(){if(w){return}w=true;if(document.addEventListener){document.addEventListener("DOMContentLoaded",function(){document.removeEventListener("DOMContentLoaded",arguments.callee,false);n.ready()},false)}else{if(document.attachEvent){document.attachEvent("onreadystatechange",function(){if(document.readyState==="complete"){document.detachEvent("onreadystatechange",arguments.callee);n.ready()}});if(document.documentElement.doScroll&&!l.frameElement){(function(){if(n.isReady){return}try{document.documentElement.doScroll("left")}catch(D){setTimeout(arguments.callee,0);return}n.ready()})()}}}n.event.add(l,"load",n.ready)}n.each(("blur,focus,load,resize,scroll,unload,click,dblclick,mousedown,mouseup,mousemove,mouseover,mouseout,mouseenter,mouseleave,change,select,submit,keydown,keypress,keyup,error").split(","),function(E,D){n.fn[D]=function(F){return F?this.bind(D,F):this.trigger(D)}});n(l).bind("unload",function(){for(var D in n.cache){if(D!=1&&n.cache[D].handle){n.event.remove(n.cache[D].handle.elem)}}});(function(){n.support={};var E=document.documentElement,F=document.createElement("script"),J=document.createElement("div"),I="script"+(new Date).getTime();J.style.display="none";J.innerHTML='   <link/><table></table><a href="/a" style="color:red;float:left;opacity:.5;">a</a><select><option>text</option></select><object><param/></object>';var G=J.getElementsByTagName("*"),D=J.getElementsByTagName("a")[0];if(!G||!G.length||!D){return}n.support={leadingWhitespace:J.firstChild.nodeType==3,tbody:!J.getElementsByTagName("tbody").length,objectAll:!!J.getElementsByTagName("object")[0].getElementsByTagName("*").length,htmlSerialize:!!J.getElementsByTagName("link").length,style:/red/.test(D.getAttribute("style")),hrefNormalized:D.getAttribute("href")==="/a",opacity:D.style.opacity==="0.5",cssFloat:!!D.style.cssFloat,scriptEval:false,noCloneEvent:true,boxModel:null};F.type="text/javascript";try{F.appendChild(document.createTextNode("window."+I+"=1;"))}catch(H){}E.insertBefore(F,E.firstChild);if(l[I]){n.support.scriptEval=true;delete l[I]}E.removeChild(F);if(J.attachEvent&&J.fireEvent){J.attachEvent("onclick",function(){n.support.noCloneEvent=false;J.detachEvent("onclick",arguments.callee)});J.cloneNode(true).fireEvent("onclick")}n(function(){var K=document.createElement("div");K.style.width="1px";K.style.paddingLeft="1px";document.body.appendChild(K);n.boxModel=n.support.boxModel=K.offsetWidth===2;document.body.removeChild(K)})})();var v=n.support.cssFloat?"cssFloat":"styleFloat";n.props={"for":"htmlFor","class":"className","float":v,cssFloat:v,styleFloat:v,readonly:"readOnly",maxlength:"maxLength",cellspacing:"cellSpacing",rowspan:"rowSpan",tabindex:"tabIndex"};n.fn.extend({_load:n.fn.load,load:function(F,I,J){if(typeof F!=="string"){return this._load(F)}var H=F.indexOf(" ");if(H>=0){var D=F.slice(H,F.length);F=F.slice(0,H)}var G="GET";if(I){if(n.isFunction(I)){J=I;I=null}else{if(typeof I==="object"){I=n.param(I);G="POST"}}}var E=this;n.ajax({url:F,type:G,dataType:"html",data:I,complete:function(L,K){if(K=="success"||K=="notmodified"){E.html(D?n("<div/>").append(L.responseText.replace(/<script(.|\s)*?\/script>/g,"")).find(D):L.responseText)}if(J){E.each(J,[L.responseText,K,L])}}});return this},serialize:function(){return n.param(this.serializeArray())},serializeArray:function(){return this.map(function(){return this.elements?n.makeArray(this.elements):this}).filter(function(){return this.name&&!this.disabled&&(this.checked||/select|textarea/i.test(this.nodeName)||/text|hidden|password/i.test(this.type))}).map(function(D,E){var F=n(this).val();return F==null?null:n.isArray(F)?n.map(F,function(H,G){return{name:E.name,value:H}}):{name:E.name,value:F}}).get()}});n.each("ajaxStart,ajaxStop,ajaxComplete,ajaxError,ajaxSuccess,ajaxSend".split(","),function(D,E){n.fn[E]=function(F){return this.bind(E,F)}});var q=e();n.extend({get:function(D,F,G,E){if(n.isFunction(F)){G=F;F=null}return n.ajax({type:"GET",url:D,data:F,success:G,dataType:E})},getScript:function(D,E){return n.get(D,null,E,"script")},getJSON:function(D,E,F){return n.get(D,E,F,"json")},post:function(D,F,G,E){if(n.isFunction(F)){G=F;F={}}return n.ajax({type:"POST",url:D,data:F,success:G,dataType:E})},ajaxSetup:function(D){n.extend(n.ajaxSettings,D)},ajaxSettings:{url:location.href,global:true,type:"GET",contentType:"application/x-www-form-urlencoded",processData:true,async:true,xhr:function(){return l.ActiveXObject?new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP"):new XMLHttpRequest()},accepts:{xml:"application/xml, text/xml",html:"text/html",script:"text/javascript, application/javascript",json:"application/json, text/javascript",text:"text/plain",_default:"*/*"}},lastModified:{},ajax:function(L){L=n.extend(true,L,n.extend(true,{},n.ajaxSettings,L));var V,E=/=\?(&|$)/g,Q,U,F=L.type.toUpperCase();if(L.data&&L.processData&&typeof L.data!=="string"){L.data=n.param(L.data)}if(L.dataType=="jsonp"){if(F=="GET"){if(!L.url.match(E)){L.url+=(L.url.match(/\?/)?"&":"?")+(L.jsonp||"callback")+"=?"}}else{if(!L.data||!L.data.match(E)){L.data=(L.data?L.data+"&":"")+(L.jsonp||"callback")+"=?"}}L.dataType="json"}if(L.dataType=="json"&&(L.data&&L.data.match(E)||L.url.match(E))){V="jsonp"+q++;if(L.data){L.data=(L.data+"").replace(E,"="+V+"$1")}L.url=L.url.replace(E,"="+V+"$1");L.dataType="script";l[V]=function(W){U=W;H();K();l[V]=g;try{delete l[V]}catch(X){}if(G){G.removeChild(S)}}}if(L.dataType=="script"&&L.cache==null){L.cache=false}if(L.cache===false&&F=="GET"){var D=e();var T=L.url.replace(/(\?|&)_=.*?(&|$)/,"$1_="+D+"$2");L.url=T+((T==L.url)?(L.url.match(/\?/)?"&":"?")+"_="+D:"")}if(L.data&&F=="GET"){L.url+=(L.url.match(/\?/)?"&":"?")+L.data;L.data=null}if(L.global&&!n.active++){n.event.trigger("ajaxStart")}var P=/^(\w+:)?\/\/([^\/?#]+)/.exec(L.url);if(L.dataType=="script"&&F=="GET"&&P&&(P[1]&&P[1]!=location.protocol||P[2]!=location.host)){var G=document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0];var S=document.createElement("script");S.src=L.url;if(L.scriptCharset){S.charset=L.scriptCharset}if(!V){var N=false;S.onload=S.onreadystatechange=function(){if(!N&&(!this.readyState||this.readyState=="loaded"||this.readyState=="complete")){N=true;H();K();G.removeChild(S)}}}G.appendChild(S);return g}var J=false;var I=L.xhr();if(L.username){I.open(F,L.url,L.async,L.username,L.password)}else{I.open(F,L.url,L.async)}try{if(L.data){I.setRequestHeader("Content-Type",L.contentType)}if(L.ifModified){I.setRequestHeader("If-Modified-Since",n.lastModified[L.url]||"Thu, 01 Jan 1970 00:00:00 GMT")}I.setRequestHeader("X-Requested-With","XMLHttpRequest");I.setRequestHeader("Accept",L.dataType&&L.accepts[L.dataType]?L.accepts[L.dataType]+", */*":L.accepts._default)}catch(R){}if(L.beforeSend&&L.beforeSend(I,L)===false){if(L.global&&!--n.active){n.event.trigger("ajaxStop")}I.abort();return false}if(L.global){n.event.trigger("ajaxSend",[I,L])}var M=function(W){if(I.readyState==0){if(O){clearInterval(O);O=null;if(L.global&&!--n.active){n.event.trigger("ajaxStop")}}}else{if(!J&&I&&(I.readyState==4||W=="timeout")){J=true;if(O){clearInterval(O);O=null}Q=W=="timeout"?"timeout":!n.httpSuccess(I)?"error":L.ifModified&&n.httpNotModified(I,L.url)?"notmodified":"success";if(Q=="success"){try{U=n.httpData(I,L.dataType,L)}catch(Y){Q="parsererror"}}if(Q=="success"){var X;try{X=I.getResponseHeader("Last-Modified")}catch(Y){}if(L.ifModified&&X){n.lastModified[L.url]=X}if(!V){H()}}else{n.handleError(L,I,Q)}K();if(L.async){I=null}}}};if(L.async){var O=setInterval(M,13);if(L.timeout>0){setTimeout(function(){if(I){if(!J){M("timeout")}if(I){I.abort()}}},L.timeout)}}try{I.send(L.data)}catch(R){n.handleError(L,I,null,R)}if(!L.async){M()}function H(){if(L.success){L.success(U,Q)}if(L.global){n.event.trigger("ajaxSuccess",[I,L])}}function K(){if(L.complete){L.complete(I,Q)}if(L.global){n.event.trigger("ajaxComplete",[I,L])}if(L.global&&!--n.active){n.event.trigger("ajaxStop")}}return I},handleError:function(E,G,D,F){if(E.error){E.error(G,D,F)}if(E.global){n.event.trigger("ajaxError",[G,E,F])}},active:0,httpSuccess:function(E){try{return !E.status&&location.protocol=="file:"||(E.status>=200&&E.status<300)||E.status==304||E.status==1223}catch(D){}return false},httpNotModified:function(F,D){try{var G=F.getResponseHeader("Last-Modified");return F.status==304||G==n.lastModified[D]}catch(E){}return false},httpData:function(I,G,F){var E=I.getResponseHeader("content-type"),D=G=="xml"||!G&&E&&E.indexOf("xml")>=0,H=D?I.responseXML:I.responseText;if(D&&H.documentElement.tagName=="parsererror"){throw"parsererror"}if(F&&F.dataFilter){H=F.dataFilter(H,G)}if(typeof H==="string"){if(G=="script"){n.globalEval(H)}if(G=="json"){H=l["eval"]("("+H+")")}}return H},param:function(D){var F=[];function G(H,I){F[F.length]=encodeURIComponent(H)+"="+encodeURIComponent(I)}if(n.isArray(D)||D.jquery){n.each(D,function(){G(this.name,this.value)})}else{for(var E in D){if(n.isArray(D[E])){n.each(D[E],function(){G(E,this)})}else{G(E,n.isFunction(D[E])?D[E]():D[E])}}}return F.join("&").replace(/%20/g,"+")}});var m={},d=[["height","marginTop","marginBottom","paddingTop","paddingBottom"],["width","marginLeft","marginRight","paddingLeft","paddingRight"],["opacity"]];function s(E,D){var F={};n.each(d.concat.apply([],d.slice(0,D)),function(){F[this]=E});return F}n.fn.extend({show:function(I,K){if(I){return this.animate(s("show",3),I,K)}else{for(var G=0,E=this.length;G<E;G++){var D=n.data(this[G],"olddisplay");this[G].style.display=D||"";if(n.css(this[G],"display")==="none"){var F=this[G].tagName,J;if(m[F]){J=m[F]}else{var H=n("<"+F+" />").appendTo("body");J=H.css("display");if(J==="none"){J="block"}H.remove();m[F]=J}this[G].style.display=n.data(this[G],"olddisplay",J)}}return this}},hide:function(G,H){if(G){return this.animate(s("hide",3),G,H)}else{for(var F=0,E=this.length;F<E;F++){var D=n.data(this[F],"olddisplay");if(!D&&D!=="none"){n.data(this[F],"olddisplay",n.css(this[F],"display"))}this[F].style.display="none"}return this}},_toggle:n.fn.toggle,toggle:function(F,E){var D=typeof F==="boolean";return n.isFunction(F)&&n.isFunction(E)?this._toggle.apply(this,arguments):F==null||D?this.each(function(){var G=D?F:n(this).is(":hidden");n(this)[G?"show":"hide"]()}):this.animate(s("toggle",3),F,E)},fadeTo:function(D,F,E){return this.animate({opacity:F},D,E)},animate:function(H,E,G,F){var D=n.speed(E,G,F);return this[D.queue===false?"each":"queue"](function(){var J=n.extend({},D),L,K=this.nodeType==1&&n(this).is(":hidden"),I=this;for(L in H){if(H[L]=="hide"&&K||H[L]=="show"&&!K){return J.complete.call(this)}if((L=="height"||L=="width")&&this.style){J.display=n.css(this,"display");J.overflow=this.style.overflow}}if(J.overflow!=null){this.style.overflow="hidden"}J.curAnim=n.extend({},H);n.each(H,function(N,R){var Q=new n.fx(I,J,N);if(/toggle|show|hide/.test(R)){Q[R=="toggle"?K?"show":"hide":R](H)}else{var P=R.toString().match(/^([+-]=)?([\d+-.]+)(.*)$/),S=Q.cur(true)||0;if(P){var M=parseFloat(P[2]),O=P[3]||"px";if(O!="px"){I.style[N]=(M||1)+O;S=((M||1)/Q.cur(true))*S;I.style[N]=S+O}if(P[1]){M=((P[1]=="-="?-1:1)*M)+S}Q.custom(S,M,O)}else{Q.custom(S,R,"")}}});return true})},stop:function(E,D){var F=n.timers;if(E){this.queue([])}this.each(function(){for(var G=F.length-1;G>=0;G--){if(F[G].elem==this){if(D){F[G](true)}F.splice(G,1)}}});if(!D){this.dequeue()}return this}});n.each({slideDown:s("show",1),slideUp:s("hide",1),slideToggle:s("toggle",1),fadeIn:{opacity:"show"},fadeOut:{opacity:"hide"}},function(D,E){n.fn[D]=function(F,G){return this.animate(E,F,G)}});n.extend({speed:function(F,G,E){var D=typeof F==="object"?F:{complete:E||!E&&G||n.isFunction(F)&&F,duration:F,easing:E&&G||G&&!n.isFunction(G)&&G};D.duration=n.fx.off?0:typeof D.duration==="number"?D.duration:n.fx.speeds[D.duration]||n.fx.speeds._default;D.old=D.complete;D.complete=function(){if(D.queue!==false){n(this).dequeue()}if(n.isFunction(D.old)){D.old.call(this)}};return D},easing:{linear:function(F,G,D,E){return D+E*F},swing:function(F,G,D,E){return((-Math.cos(F*Math.PI)/2)+0.5)*E+D}},timers:[],timerId:null,fx:function(E,D,F){this.options=D;this.elem=E;this.prop=F;if(!D.orig){D.orig={}}}});n.fx.prototype={update:function(){if(this.options.step){this.options.step.call(this.elem,this.now,this)}(n.fx.step[this.prop]||n.fx.step._default)(this);if((this.prop=="height"||this.prop=="width")&&this.elem.style){this.elem.style.display="block"}},cur:function(E){if(this.elem[this.prop]!=null&&(!this.elem.style||this.elem.style[this.prop]==null)){return this.elem[this.prop]}var D=parseFloat(n.css(this.elem,this.prop,E));return D&&D>-10000?D:parseFloat(n.curCSS(this.elem,this.prop))||0},custom:function(H,G,F){this.startTime=e();this.start=H;this.end=G;this.unit=F||this.unit||"px";this.now=this.start;this.pos=this.state=0;var D=this;function E(I){return D.step(I)}E.elem=this.elem;n.timers.push(E);if(E()&&n.timerId==null){n.timerId=setInterval(function(){var J=n.timers;for(var I=0;I<J.length;I++){if(!J[I]()){J.splice(I--,1)}}if(!J.length){clearInterval(n.timerId);n.timerId=null}},13)}},show:function(){this.options.orig[this.prop]=n.attr(this.elem.style,this.prop);this.options.show=true;this.custom(this.prop=="width"||this.prop=="height"?1:0,this.cur());n(this.elem).show()},hide:function(){this.options.orig[this.prop]=n.attr(this.elem.style,this.prop);this.options.hide=true;this.custom(this.cur(),0)},step:function(G){var F=e();if(G||F>=this.options.duration+this.startTime){this.now=this.end;this.pos=this.state=1;this.update();this.options.curAnim[this.prop]=true;var D=true;for(var E in this.options.curAnim){if(this.options.curAnim[E]!==true){D=false}}if(D){if(this.options.display!=null){this.elem.style.overflow=this.options.overflow;this.elem.style.display=this.options.display;if(n.css(this.elem,"display")=="none"){this.elem.style.display="block"}}if(this.options.hide){n(this.elem).hide()}if(this.options.hide||this.options.show){for(var H in this.options.curAnim){n.attr(this.elem.style,H,this.options.orig[H])}}}if(D){this.options.complete.call(this.elem)}return false}else{var I=F-this.startTime;this.state=I/this.options.duration;this.pos=n.easing[this.options.easing||(n.easing.swing?"swing":"linear")](this.state,I,0,1,this.options.duration);this.now=this.start+((this.end-this.start)*this.pos);this.update()}return true}};n.extend(n.fx,{speeds:{slow:600,fast:200,_default:400},step:{opacity:function(D){n.attr(D.elem.style,"opacity",D.now)},_default:function(D){if(D.elem.style&&D.elem.style[D.prop]!=null){D.elem.style[D.prop]=D.now+D.unit}else{D.elem[D.prop]=D.now}}}});if(document.documentElement.getBoundingClientRect){n.fn.offset=function(){if(!this[0]){return{top:0,left:0}}if(this[0]===this[0].ownerDocument.body){return n.offset.bodyOffset(this[0])}var F=this[0].getBoundingClientRect(),I=this[0].ownerDocument,E=I.body,D=I.documentElement,K=D.clientTop||E.clientTop||0,J=D.clientLeft||E.clientLeft||0,H=F.top+(self.pageYOffset||n.boxModel&&D.scrollTop||E.scrollTop)-K,G=F.left+(self.pageXOffset||n.boxModel&&D.scrollLeft||E.scrollLeft)-J;return{top:H,left:G}}}else{n.fn.offset=function(){if(!this[0]){return{top:0,left:0}}if(this[0]===this[0].ownerDocument.body){return n.offset.bodyOffset(this[0])}n.offset.initialized||n.offset.initialize();var I=this[0],F=I.offsetParent,E=I,N=I.ownerDocument,L,G=N.documentElement,J=N.body,K=N.defaultView,D=K.getComputedStyle(I,null),M=I.offsetTop,H=I.offsetLeft;while((I=I.parentNode)&&I!==J&&I!==G){L=K.getComputedStyle(I,null);M-=I.scrollTop,H-=I.scrollLeft;if(I===F){M+=I.offsetTop,H+=I.offsetLeft;if(n.offset.doesNotAddBorder&&!(n.offset.doesAddBorderForTableAndCells&&/^t(able|d|h)$/i.test(I.tagName))){M+=parseInt(L.borderTopWidth,10)||0,H+=parseInt(L.borderLeftWidth,10)||0}E=F,F=I.offsetParent}if(n.offset.subtractsBorderForOverflowNotVisible&&L.overflow!=="visible"){M+=parseInt(L.borderTopWidth,10)||0,H+=parseInt(L.borderLeftWidth,10)||0}D=L}if(D.position==="relative"||D.position==="static"){M+=J.offsetTop,H+=J.offsetLeft}if(D.position==="fixed"){M+=Math.max(G.scrollTop,J.scrollTop),H+=Math.max(G.scrollLeft,J.scrollLeft)}return{top:M,left:H}}}n.offset={initialize:function(){if(this.initialized){return}var K=document.body,E=document.createElement("div"),G,F,M,H,L,D,I=K.style.marginTop,J='<div style="position:absolute;top:0;left:0;margin:0;border:5px solid #000;padding:0;width:1px;height:1px;"><div></div></div><table style="position:absolute;top:0;left:0;margin:0;border:5px solid #000;padding:0;width:1px;height:1px;"cellpadding="0"cellspacing="0"><tr><td></td></tr></table>';L={position:"absolute",top:0,left:0,margin:0,border:0,width:"1px",height:"1px",visibility:"hidden"};for(D in L){E.style[D]=L[D]}E.innerHTML=J;K.insertBefore(E,K.firstChild);G=E.firstChild,F=G.firstChild,H=G.nextSibling.firstChild.firstChild;this.doesNotAddBorder=(F.offsetTop!==5);this.doesAddBorderForTableAndCells=(H.offsetTop===5);G.style.overflow="hidden",G.style.position="relative";this.subtractsBorderForOverflowNotVisible=(F.offsetTop===-5);K.style.marginTop="1px";this.doesNotIncludeMarginInBodyOffset=(K.offsetTop===0);K.style.marginTop=I;K.removeChild(E);this.initialized=true},bodyOffset:function(D){n.offset.initialized||n.offset.initialize();var F=D.offsetTop,E=D.offsetLeft;if(n.offset.doesNotIncludeMarginInBodyOffset){F+=parseInt(n.curCSS(D,"marginTop",true),10)||0,E+=parseInt(n.curCSS(D,"marginLeft",true),10)||0}return{top:F,left:E}}};n.fn.extend({position:function(){var H=0,G=0,E;if(this[0]){var F=this.offsetParent(),I=this.offset(),D=/^body|html$/i.test(F[0].tagName)?{top:0,left:0}:F.offset();I.top-=j(this,"marginTop");I.left-=j(this,"marginLeft");D.top+=j(F,"borderTopWidth");D.left+=j(F,"borderLeftWidth");E={top:I.top-D.top,left:I.left-D.left}}return E},offsetParent:function(){var D=this[0].offsetParent||document.body;while(D&&(!/^body|html$/i.test(D.tagName)&&n.css(D,"position")=="static")){D=D.offsetParent}return n(D)}});n.each(["Left","Top"],function(E,D){var F="scroll"+D;n.fn[F]=function(G){if(!this[0]){return null}return G!==g?this.each(function(){this==l||this==document?l.scrollTo(!E?G:n(l).scrollLeft(),E?G:n(l).scrollTop()):this[F]=G}):this[0]==l||this[0]==document?self[E?"pageYOffset":"pageXOffset"]||n.boxModel&&document.documentElement[F]||document.body[F]:this[0][F]}});n.each(["Height","Width"],function(G,E){var D=G?"Left":"Top",F=G?"Right":"Bottom";n.fn["inner"+E]=function(){return this[E.toLowerCase()]()+j(this,"padding"+D)+j(this,"padding"+F)};n.fn["outer"+E]=function(I){return this["inner"+E]()+j(this,"border"+D+"Width")+j(this,"border"+F+"Width")+(I?j(this,"margin"+D)+j(this,"margin"+F):0)};var H=E.toLowerCase();n.fn[H]=function(I){return this[0]==l?document.compatMode=="CSS1Compat"&&document.documentElement["client"+E]||document.body["client"+E]:this[0]==document?Math.max(document.documentElement["client"+E],document.body["scroll"+E],document.documentElement["scroll"+E],document.body["offset"+E],document.documentElement["offset"+E]):I===g?(this.length?n.css(this[0],H):null):this.css(H,typeof I==="string"?I:I+"px")}})})();
```


----------



## Scythe Studios (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

You don't need to concern yourself with that link ever not working...it's sourced by google. But if you still fill unsecure about it you are also safe saving that as a javascript file and just designating it like I showed you before


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Making tabs clickable or change*

Many thanks for your help indeed. Much appreciate it. It's working now. :thumb:
Just a question: Would it be possible to give it a fade effect?


----------

